# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  Dr. Watson's Sgather Profiles (All Levels and Taking Requests)

## DrWho1988

Given the popularity of my 2 Uldum profiles, I have decided to create my own thread to make things easier to manage. *These require that you have a FLYING MOUNT (ground mounts don't work, don't ask if there's a way to use the routes with a ground mount) and SGather.*
This is *not* the proper thread for reporting problems with SGather. I will not answer any questions (especially IMs and emails) pertaining to bugs or errors with the SGather program, there are 2 proper threads for this. The main thread has 170+ pages so if you actually search through the pages, you will probably find the answer before you even ask it.

Main SGather Thread Solutions For Some Problems*Please do not repost these on another site without my knowledge.*

 *Brand Spankin' New!* *1-525 Leveling Pack!*
Supports Horde and Alliance, and Ore and/or Herbs. 
<<--DOWNLOAD->>
Password is
[SPOILER]
drwatson123
[/SPOILER]
Included Zones:
All routes are AIO



> Dun Morogh Elwynn Forest Tirisfal Glades Hillsbrad Foothills Redridge Mountains Western Plaguelands Badlands Eastern Plaguelands Blasted Lands Swamp of Sorrows Hellfire Peninsula Nagrand Howling FjordSholazar Basin
>  Mt. Hyjal Deepholm Uldum







 *Downloads
Sgather Routes:* *
<<<-Click Here->>>* 

*Converted SGather to GatherBuddy Routes**:*

Password is
[spoiler]
mmowned1234
[/spoiler]

 *The recommended SGather settings for use with my profiles.*



Maps
..Are now in the Download page in a nifty Lightbox popup.






*Donating*
Donations link is on the Download page. *No more VIP Profiles, I'm quitting WoW.*

Known Bugs:
Please do not report these, they will be fixed soon. Of course do report any new ones.To make things a bit easier for me, if you encounter some kind of route related error please give me the coordinates (see macro below if you don't have an addon that supplies coordinates) to it so it's easier and quicker to update it 
Use this macro for coords:


```
/script px,py=GetPlayerMapPosition("player")
/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME: AddMessage(format("( %s ) %i,%i",GetZoneText(),px *100,py *100));
```


[Spoiler]
None
[/Spoiler]

Make Your Own Profiles: [How-To] Make Sgather Profiles


These profiles are GUARANTEED to make you a ton of money  :Smile: 





>

----------


## Killsomecero

Nice!
I'll make sure to use these sometime, thank you for contributing +rep.

----------


## Secalicious

a twilight highlands mining and herbs would be nice. no pressure tho :P

also does your uldum mining and herbs one have a town waypoint that can mail and repair. I read that someone was getting stuck in the inn, but i dont know if this affects the Ore N Herbs profile.

Also i don't know if you already have but the whiptail node right above the waterfall in uldum needs to be blacklisted, if you go to get it 5-6 mobs go on you.

----------


## DrWho1988

> a twilight highlands mining and herbs would be nice. no pressure tho :P
> 
> also does your uldum mining and herbs one have a town waypoint that can mail and repair. I read that someone was getting stuck in the inn, but i dont know if this affects the Ore N Herbs profile.
> 
> Also i don't know if you already have but the whiptail node right above the waterfall in uldum needs to be blacklisted, if you go to get it 5-6 mobs go on you.


 
The town waypoints need to be changed for mailing and such, but I haven't been able to find any alternatives right now. It's hard because both Gadgetzan and Cenarion Hold are both so far away, with lots and lots of objects in the way. Damn blizzard for not putting mailboxes in Uldum
I'll blacklist that whiptail node tomorrow. I will also make some Twilight Highlands profiles tomorrow too, time permitting.

----------


## tildarion

Looking foward to Twilight Highlands herb.

----------


## BIGFLACCO

Dr.Watson, keep up the great work, love the new profiles, really spot on. +rep

----------


## Heretic

rep for you.

now i will test the Mining ROUTE. ULDUM!

----------


## YaroslavWoW

Very nice +rep

----------


## Heretic

Running for 2 hrs(still running) 111 NODES

i got 370 Elementium
35 Pyrite

----------


## itryreallyhard

I am so pyched for the twilight herb profile. The uldum profiles were really awesome. Just a tip before hand. theres a floating herb at the <Dunwald Ruins> that is impossible to herb. Other profiles seem to leave that out.

----------


## OrphanedMug

Look forwards to more profiles

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Running for 2 hrs(still running) 111 NODES
> 
> i got 370 Elementium
> 35 Pyrite


which profile

----------


## uhrzeiger

Please make an imba twilight highlands route for herbs i´m waiting till that i use my own

----------


## YaroslavWoW

+rep when you make best mining profile :-) (can include +herb too)

----------


## Heretic

> which profile


Uldum mine profile.

6 hrs. running. No death and got 

565 Elementium
64 Pyrite
28 volatile earth, fire water, and some gems!

AWESOME PROFILE!!

plz. Dr Watson's i want a Twilight mine profile!! (IMBA)!!


CYA!! and man you are the best!!

----------


## DrWho1988

Ok I added a Twilight Highlands Mining and Herb profile, you can find it in the OP. It's a long route with over 140+ nodes. I haven't tested it out yet, but it should work fine.
There's a version for Horde and one for Alliance. The route is the same for both, the only differences are repairmen and mailboxes.
I purposely avoided the Vermillion Redoubt, Dunwald Ruins and the Twilight Citadel because of the amounts of mobs there.

----------


## itryreallyhard

This new profile has been awesome! However there is one spot in Dunwald Holdout in the Dunwald Ruins which always gets me killed. There is a floating herb which no one can get to but still shows up on the map. The bot doesnt recognize this and just runs around under it. Could this possibly be blacklisted?

----------


## failingsenses

Twilight Highlands profile is working great so far thanks.

----------


## Nayder

Just reporting how much this profile is great, this is about 8hours of farm, and mind that my idiot friend had same profile as me and we met on same spot but he was some yards in front of me, so he was ninjing my elementiums and pyrites for 2HOURS ( I watched to combat log )

Also +Rep for you Watson.

----------


## Stinson

10,5 hours of farming = 1390 x elementium ore
167 x pyrite
lot of volatite... 

uldum profile.. Big up Watson, u r awesome!

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> This new profile has been awesome! However there is one spot in Dunwald Holdout in the Dunwald Ruins which always gets me killed. There is a floating herb which no one can get to but still shows up on the map. The bot doesnt recognize this and just runs around under it. Could this possibly be blacklisted?


yh pls blacklist that one.

otherwise thanks +rep ! :Smile:

----------


## DrWho1988

> This new profile has been awesome! However there is one spot in Dunwald Holdout in the Dunwald Ruins which always gets me killed. There is a floating herb which no one can get to but still shows up on the map. The bot doesnt recognize this and just runs around under it. Could this possibly be blacklisted?


Will do asap. It's great to know these are working out good for people  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

Ok I think I got it. Let me know if it's not working. Link has been updated in OP



```
  <BlacklistedNodes>
    <Position>
      <X>-4515.28</X>
      <Y>-4919.83</Y>
      <Z>158.092</Z>
    </Position>
  </BlacklistedNodes>
```

Also if someone happens to have to coords to that floating herb spot in Uldum, that would be great because I can't seem to find it myself.

----------


## pepe2c

Great job
BTW the nodes near grim batol are like suicide( 5+ mobs hiting you xD)

----------


## DrWho1988

> Great job
> BTW the nodes near grim batol are like suicide( 5+ mobs hiting you xD)


I was debating on omitting that whole section. If enough people have problems there I'll remove that section just like I did with Vermillion Redoubt, Dunwald Ruins and the Twilight Citadel

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> I was debating on omitting that whole section. If enough people have problems there I'll remove that section just like I did with Vermillion Redoubt, Dunwald Ruins and the Twilight Citadel


yeah can confirm, that place is suicide! could you pls remove  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## Forgiving

sick nasty, thankyou.

----------


## Excesum

Uldum profile is great  :Smile:  2 hours now and 375 elementium and 65 pyrium and around 60 volatiles total  :Smile:  +Rep x4
And please keep making more!

----------


## itryreallyhard

Theres another floating herb in the twilight highlands. Coords (66,30)

----------


## doormat

what do you think of making a vashj'ir herb route. too hard because underwater?

----------


## DrWho1988

> what do you think of making a vashj'ir herb route. too hard because underwater?


 
I'm going to be honest, I don't have Cataclysm yet so I can't quest in Vash'jir to get the Underwater Walking and sea horse and all that jazz. The only reason I'm able to fly is because I got the Cataclysm trial and learned it.
But anyways, I'm going edit the route with the suggestions and floating herbs.

----------


## andrezoo

Thank u!

+ rep

----------


## DrWho1988

Ok Twilight Highlands has been updated. I removed the Grim Batol section. The link in the OP has been updated as well as the route map. I couldn't find that floating herb at 66, 30 so I couldn't blacklist it.

----------


## failingsenses

The new version of twilight highlands keeps getting stuck on the mountains at around 33,43 for me.

----------


## doormat

also in the uldum profile there is this area ( 60 58 ) there is a group of 5 guys and when bot trys to land on that spot where the herb is we get 1 shot killed  :Frown: 
this happened to me about 4 times now, try and go around this area? i dont like dieing lol. or can you tell the bot not to pick up that herb?

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> also in the uldum profile there is this area ( 60 58 ) there is a group of 5 guys and when bot trys to land on that spot where the herb is we get 1 shot killed 
> this happened to me about 4 times now, try and go around this area? i dont like dieing lol. or can you tell the bot not to pick up that herb?


the whiptail spot? i can confirm that

and watson pls look at TH floating herb  :Smile:  its really annoying

otherwise ty and +rep

----------


## Kazin420

I'm not really a botter, but I can totally see why this is a great contribution. +repx4 from me =)

----------


## Exade

I was wondering if you could maybe make a herb/mining route for Tol Barad, but also have it set up so that when the queue pops up it will accept it, that way people are able to gather but can also gain some honor in the process. I would appreciate this so much if you could.

Awesome routes by the way, been starting to use them lately and loving them.

----------


## DrWho1988

> also in the uldum profile there is this area ( 60 58 ) there is a group of 5 guys and when bot trys to land on that spot where the herb is we get 1 shot killed 
> this happened to me about 4 times now, try and go around this area? i dont like dieing lol. or can you tell the bot not to pick up that herb?


I will try to find this spot and black list it tonight after I get off work  :Smile: 




> The new version of twilight highlands keeps getting stuck on the mountains at around 33,43 for me.


Sorry about that, I tried to fix the profile without having to make a whole new one (a quick 2 minute fix compared to making a whole new one which takes about 1.5 hours). I will remake the route tonight as well.




> I was wondering if you could maybe make a herb/mining route for Tol Barad, but also have it set up so that when the queue pops up it will accept it, that way people are able to gather but can also gain some honor in the process. I would appreciate this so much if you could.
> 
> Awesome routes by the way, been starting to use them lately and loving them.


Thanks  :Smile:  Like I said on the previous page, I don't have Cataclysm yet. So as soon as I do I will have Deephole, Vash'jir and Tol Barad profiles. I also think instead of having separate profile for mining and herbalism I'm just going to do combo routes for all the zones.
And thanks to everyone that has +repped me. It's good to know that my contributions are appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## doormat

unrelated to this but does anyone know how to use druid flight form instead of a mount.. looks strange flying on a dragon as a druid.
thanks

----------


## Stinson

hey watson, can u please do any netherwing eggs profile ?  :Smile:  big thank u +rep

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> The new version of twilight highlands keeps getting stuck on the mountains at around 33,43 for me.


same here pls fix :>

----------


## chaosbrad

i just wanted to say thank you a ton!!!!!

----------


## itryreallyhard

My mount gets stuck in the mountains between "Grim Batol" and "The Twilight Reaches" when running the twilight herb and mine.

----------


## DK1989

When you get back online pst me and Ill help post up what routes you don't have yet since my DK is maxed herb/mining

----------


## DrWho1988

> When you get back online pst me and Ill help post up what routes you don't have yet since my DK is maxed herb/mining


10-4 good buddy

----------


## Dalagrath

Thank you very much for these. I especially enjoy the updated version of Uldum mining. 

Have you thought about making a 1-525 of herbalism/mining for both factions?

----------


## DrWho1988

> Thank you very much for these. I especially enjoy the updated version of Uldum mining. 
> 
> Have you thought about making a 1-525 of herbalism/mining for both factions?


As in a route that consists of a full continent? That would take an obscene amount of time to complete and definitely not something intend on doing while I'm still sane.

----------


## DK1989

> Thank you very much for these. I especially enjoy the updated version of Uldum mining. 
> 
> Have you thought about making a 1-525 of herbalism/mining for both factions?


Like this thread already made 4 posts below this one?
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...g-1-525-a.html

----------


## chaosbrad

there is a spot in twilight highlands around 33,43 that ya get stuck on, if ya could fix it i will be very very happy  :Wink:

----------


## Dalagrath

> Like this thread already made 4 posts below this one?
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...g-1-525-a.html


Yes, but those ones are kinda glitchy, and I trust Dr. Watsons paths more.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> there is a spot in twilight highlands around 33,43 that ya get stuck on, if ya could fix it i will be very very happy


Getting stuck in mnts. as well.

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




> Yes, but those ones are kinda glitchy, and I trust Dr. Watsons paths more.


Agreed  :Big Grin:  keep up gd work

----------


## MiX4RiA

Bad Herb Node: Uldum 60,58 - Vir'naal Oasis. Whiptail
4 mobs together, bot dies every time here.

Thank you so much for these Uldum profiles they are awesome!

----------


## DK1989

> Yes, but those ones are kinda glitchy, and I trust Dr. Watsons paths more.


lol So you have tried them all? I even made 1 of em lol So I know its not glitchy. Dr. watson even has an uldum path on there already. Hell even the creator of the bot has a deepholm route on there lol

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




> Bad Herb Node: Uldum 60,58 - Vir'naal Oasis. Whiptail
> 4 mobs together, bot dies every time here.
> 
> Thank you so much for these Uldum profiles they are awesome!


Heres the link the his route just added on the node posted as blacklisted. Saves the OP some work ^.^
http://www.filedropper.com/uldumorenherbsv1

----------


## DrWho1988

Ok guys I'm sorry that's taking me so long to get updates out, but I'm having major computer problems. My computer crashed the other day and wouldn't boot for an hour or 2. Once I finally got it started everything has been running slow. WoW is only averaging 4-6 fps for me, so when running Sgather I get like 2 fps. That makes it extremely difficult to get things done. I'm hopefully getting a new computer next week, so everyone might have to sit tight and wait until then for updates. Again, I'm very sorry.

----------


## firefox75410

Hyjal map? Mining PLEASE  :Big Grin:  your downloads are the only ones that are working for my comp the otheres bring up a internet explorer page with all the cords and i dont know how to put that into the profile (i use Winrar and extract them to it only way it works)

----------


## chaosbrad

sorry to hear about your computer man  :Frown:

----------


## DrWho1988

> Hyjal map? Mining PLEASE  your downloads are the only ones that are working for my comp the otheres bring up a internet explorer page with all the cords and i dont know how to put that into the profile (i use Winrar and extract them to it only way it works)


 If you right click the link, and click "Save As" you shouldn't have any problems saving them.




> sorry to hear about your computer man


It's ok I really needed a new one for college anyways, which I'm starting soon. Dell Inspiron 1564 Review & Rating | PCMag.com

----------


## firefox75410

ILU!!!... if i knew how to +rep i would o.0

----------


## chaosbrad

not too shabby of a laptop! the one i used to have was horabad lol i think i'ma stick to desktops  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YaroslavWoW

Hey Watson just poped here and saw about your comp. I hope new one will be good working for you and well see more profiles from you :Smile: 
Thx again, always +rep you when i can

----------


## Bluereaper

hope your pc problems get fixed. After i get all situated im thinking about buy in a rocket mount from you. is it the 2 person mount or 1 person.?

----------


## DrWho1988

I'm not selling it lol and this is definitely not the thread for that kind of business. That is a person that I have bought numerous things from including a rocket mount and is very trustworthy.

On another note. I have updated the Twilight Highlands route. It's shorter and much more efficient. No going up mountains or areas with crazy amounts of mobs. I ran this route to test it out and I didn't even get attacked once, and I'm only lvl 80. _This will most likely be my last route until next week._

*Download: [Horde]**[Alliance]

*

----------


## failingsenses

Testing out the new version now working great so far thanks.

----------


## firefox75410

herb mining or both?

----------


## DrWho1988

> herb mining or both?


Both

(filler)

----------


## DK1989

So I just got done with the Uldum map and if you are not on a level 85 with decent gear I suggest taking off the spirit rez or you run the risk of getting camped by a Neferset Sentry...Which blew lol I rezzed all the way to the south and there was a pat on it, when I rezzed with sickness it easily killed me for I mounted. Yeaaa came home to all my armor red (lvl 81) and a nice repair bill lol

----------


## izzar

Hi doc, +rep good work, I've been working on a good profile for underwater vash.. does anyone know if there's a hot key for adding waypoints? 
I'm constantly having to click out of wow to add more points!

----------


## Ssateneth

Problem with vashjir is you cant mount if you're running on the seafloor. you have to 'jump' up and start swimming before you can mount on the seahorse. Maybe the sgather author guy can mod the bot so it does this when in vashjir zones

----------


## DK1989

> Problem with vashjir is you cant mount if you're running on the seafloor. you have to 'jump' up and start swimming before you can mount on the seahorse. Maybe the sgather author guy can mod the bot so it does this when in vashjir zones


JuJu said he is working on that problem for the next release.

----------


## DrWho1988

I have an updated version of Uldum with a few more blacklisted nodes. I will upload it tonight since I'm about to leave for work.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

Thanks! Can't wait :P gl on work bud

----------


## willeex

Thanks for the profile bro, I've ran it 2 days now and got 30k gold from it.

IMO some places on the profiles are useless.
Every once in a while when I run the bot it won't mine anything for like 30 minutes and I'm like ''wuuuut'' Retstart comp and shit.
Then after awhile is starts gathering again, not sure whats up with that but k.

----------


## DK1989

> Thanks for the profile bro, I've ran it 2 days now and got 30k gold from it.
> 
> IMO some places on the profiles are useless.
> Every once in a while when I run the bot it won't mine anything for like 30 minutes and I'm like ''wuuuut'' Retstart comp and shit.
> Then after awhile is starts gathering again, not sure whats up with that but k.


Yea I've seen a few spots like that but with herb/mine Its never not mining/herbing for more than a few minutes

----------


## Stinson

i ask again  :Smile:  is it possible to try to do netherwing egg profile? or its too hard ?  :Smile:  thx

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> i ask again  is it possible to try to do netherwing egg profile? or its too hard ?  thx


mining/herbing

----------


## Assasick

Can I use mine&herb version furt herb only? If not please do herbalism routes too.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Can I use mine&herb version furt herb only? If not please do herbalism routes too.


its possible,just some extra time wasted

----------


## DrWho1988

> i ask again  is it possible to try to do netherwing egg profile? or its too hard ?  thx


Yes it is _possible_ make you a profile, but I have no idea if sgather will gather the eggs. Plus half the egg spawns are underground.

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




> Can I use mine&herb version furt herb only? If not please do herbalism routes too.


New profiles coming very soon. I have the day off today so I'll try to get them all done  :Smile:

----------


## DrWho1988

Ok I added 3 new routes for Mt. Hyjal and updated the 2 Uldum ones with some bad nodes I came across. Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Assasick

> Ok I added 3 new routes for Mt. Hyjal and updated the 2 Uldum ones with some bad nodes I came across. Enjoy


Thank you very much for Hyjal herbalism  :Smile: 
Btw, Deepholm would be also great (just if you are bored or something  :Big Grin: )

----------


## firefox75410

when i click the link i get sent to a yahoo search page???

----------


## chaosbrad

Yeah there is ALOT of gold to be made in Deepholm since on my server the heartblossom is going around 300g/stack. I'm sure it would be a pain to make a profile for out there tho since there would be so much up and down cuz of cliffs and what not.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Thank you very much for Hyjal herbalism 
> Btw, Deepholm would be also great (just if you are bored or something )


 Whenever I get Cataclysm.




> when i click the link i get sent to a yahoo search page???


 What link are you talking about? All of my links work.

----------


## firefox75410

my bad i had a weird web page attacking me freeze.com

----------


## Elbane

Herbalism for 

*Terrokar Forest
*Howling Fjord

And Sholazar Basin but i Think there is one for that already, thanks alot. +rep on receive.

----------


## DK1989

> Herbalism for 
> 
> *Terrokar Forest
> *Howling Fjord
> 
> And Sholazar Basin but i Think there is one for that already, thanks alot. +rep on receive.


if you think there is one already then why ask?

I have an awesome Howling one at home. Ill post it up later for ya. I used it for a few days and never had a single problem, got my DK from 68-74 in there from herbing/mining only.

----------


## Elbane

> if you think there is one already then why ask?
> 
> I have an awesome Howling one at home. Ill post it up later for ya. I used it for a few days and never had a single problem, got my DK from 68-74 in there from herbing/mining only.



Because I cant find it?


And the char im using this on cant even go into northrend yet, im too levels off (66 need to be 68 ). Thats why i asked for 
*Terrokar Forest
First and HW Second because ill be there soon enough

----------


## DrWho1988

> Herbalism for 
> 
> *Terrokar Forest
> *Howling Fjord
> 
> And Sholazar Basin but i Think there is one for that already, thanks alot. +rep on receive.





> if you think there is one already then why ask?
> 
> I have an awesome Howling one at home. Ill post it up later for ya. I used it for a few days and never had a single problem, got my DK from 68-74 in there from herbing/mining only.





> Because I cant find it?
> 
> 
> And the char im using this on cant even go into northrend yet, im too levels off (66 need to be 68 ). Thats why i asked for 
> *Terrokar Forest
> First and HW Second because ill be there soon enough


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...tly-herbs.html

----------


## DrWho1988

For those of you who are impatient/not lazy, I have created a guide so you can make your own. http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-profiles.html

Regardless, you can still request them here.

----------


## evreon

You should be knighted <3 <3

----------


## firefox75410

On Uldum mining i set it up went to bed woke up to a full inv <3 but in silithis stuck in the inn flying crazily in the wall?

----------


## DrWho1988

> On Uldum mining i set it up went to bed woke up to a full inv <3 but in silithis stuck in the inn flying crazily in the wall?


Yes unfortunately this happens because it flies to Silithus or Tanaris for the closest mailbox. I have not found a way to keep it from getting stuck yet.

----------


## witchdoc

Very well made mining profile. Woke up with 2000 elementium, and 300 pyrite. Along with the Elementium Geode pet. (Little flying purple crystal) No deaths (85 warlock). Also on the Herb paths ive made over 30k gold with only 2 or 3 nights of botting.

----------


## kaelzen07

If you could make a Deepholme and Twilight Highlands Mining Profile, that would be awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## DK1989

> If you could make a Deepholme and Twilight Highlands Mining Profile, that would be awesome


Hes waiting on a new computer to get cataclysm before he can make a deepholm map. If you want I can make a temporary one for now till he gets back in the game.

----------


## Herbie

Thank you for this awesome profile of TH! I´ve made already around 25k, only in one night! Keep your good work up! <3

----------


## Dirtyangel

Could you make hellfire pen underground mining/herbing?

----------


## DrWho1988

> Could you make hellfire pen underground mining/herbing?


If it involves hacking I will not do it. Sorry, running a bot is enough of a gamble as is.

----------


## maffer

Hyjal Obsidium mining profile rocks  :Big Grin:  Works for herbs as well ^^! Verry nice work can only recommend it!

----------


## Arcanejunk

the uldum mining path always runs into the Obelisk of the sun its rather anoying and if u stand there u can see who is using the bot but except for that its AWESOME! in 2 hours got about 200 elementium 20 pyrite and some green gems

----------


## bordot

I love your profiles, I was just wondering if you'll be releasing the Twilight Highlands herb-only profile soon? I would very much appreciate it.

----------


## evreon

The AIO Twilight Highlands Profile is great mate, the only problem I have is that it doesn't seem to repair. It will effortlessly herb all night (I don't have mining on this character) -and even mail the herbs to my alt. But I never seems to repair at the vendor. I've seen it fly to that waypoint after sending all the mail, yet it never stops to repair  :Frown:  Any solutions for this mate?

Regardless, you're doing a very good job mate, keep up the good work!

----------


## kain1337



----------


## DrWho1988

> 


That's awesome  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

Your profiles rock! Been using them for a week now and just broke the 100k mark on my new bank toon!

----------


## DrWho1988

Just Added:
Twilight Highlands Herb
Twilight Highlands Ore
Uldum Herb

Updated:
Uldum Ore

----------


## chinderkow

Thanks for updating the profiles, just downloaded the twilight highlands herb profile but its asking for a password to open it could we get it please?  :Smile: 

Edit: Thanks for the reply below, didn't look over the 1st post properly

----------


## Neglected

Just started the bot now. Will leave it running until the servers reset and will report back on my phat lewtz.
(Uldum Herbalism)
@Above, password is "mmowned".

----------


## DrWho1988

> Just started the bot now. Will leave it running until the servers reset and will report back on my phat lewtz.
> (Uldum Herbalism)
> @Above, password is "mmowned".


Sounds good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neglected

Just then my NPCscan went off for Cyrus the Black whilst collecting Whiptail.
A few seconds later I had me 15g and a BoE blue. c:
Anyway, back to botting...
(The Uldum profile seems to be picking up a LOT of Cinderbloom.  :Frown: )

----------


## DK1989

> Just then my NPCscan went off for Cyrus the Black whilst collecting Whiptail.
> A few seconds later I had me 15g and a BoE blue. c:
> Anyway, back to botting...
> (The Uldum profile seems to be picking up a LOT of Cinderbloom. )


lol Thats awesome. 

I'm gonna test out the Twilight tonight and report back.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Just then my NPCscan went off for Cyrus the Black whilst collecting Whiptail.
> A few seconds later I had me 15g and a BoE blue. c:
> Anyway, back to botting...
> (The Uldum profile seems to be picking up a LOT of Cinderbloom. )


It could be that someone else is just farming all the Whiptail.

----------


## Neglected

> It could be that someone else is just farming all the Whiptail.


 Eh.
Also. There's a node at the start of the delta on the north-east side that will need to be blacklisted. There are 5 mobs there. ><

Ok, in 25 minutes (no other competitors in the zone), I've netted:
38 Whiptail = 342g
60 Cinderbloom = 420g
25 Volatile Life = 148g
= 930g in 25 minutes, or 2214g per hour.
_3 Lifegiving Seed (Not profitable)_


Going to try the Twilight highlands one (will give more profit).
After 25 minutes I gained:
67 Twilight Jasmine = 1005g
23 Cinderbloom = 161g
30 Volatile Life = 150g
= 1316g in 25 minutes, or 3163g per hour.
_3 Lifegiving Seed_

----------


## DK1989

They added a mailbox in Ramaken! WTB updated map lol

----------


## DrWho1988

> Eh.
> Also. There's a node at the start of the delta on the north-east side that will need to be blacklisted. There are 5 mobs there. ><
> 
> Ok, in 25 minutes (no other competitors in the zone), I've netted:
> 38 Whiptail = 342g
> 60 Cinderbloom = 420g
> 25 Volatile Life = 148g
> = 930g in 25 minutes, or 2214g per hour.
> _3 Lifegiving Seed (Not profitable)_
> ...


Seems like a decent haul to me! I will blacklist that node as soon as it spawns for me.




> They added a mailbox in Ramaken! WTB updated map lol


Done, updated all 3 Uldum routes with the new mailbox. Removed the Gadgetzan and Cenarion Hold stuff. Thanks for the heads up  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

Thank you sir!

----------


## Trunksy

Personally, after watching part of a round of THL mining profile, I got stuck 3 times in a short period of time. And since I leave this running over night, don't want to get stuck somewhere that'll make me loose time and money if yah get me.

I'd post the coords up, but am tired, tomorrow though... Tomorrow...

----------


## DK1989

Yea I was gonna run twilight but Im crashin atm

----------


## Sumpe

Just wanted to report a small error in the uldum profile.


```
<BlacklistedNodes>  <----- This was gone, so you have to manually put it in for the profile to work
    <Position>
      <X>-11114.1133</X>
      <Y>-1257.42712</Y>
      <Z>0.736276448</Z>
    </Position>
    <Position>
      <X>-8296</X>
      <Y>750</Y>
      <Z>-68</Z>
    </Position>
    <Position>
      <X>-9294.192</X>
      <Y>-623.243042</Y>
      <Z>111.416069</Z>
    </Position>
  </BlacklistedNodes>
```

Thanks for taking the time to make the profile!

----------


## pepe2c

The map picture of the Twiligth Higlands Herb profile is wrong ^^

----------


## Crysto

> The AIO Twilight Highlands Profile is great mate, the only problem I have is that it doesn't seem to repair. It will effortlessly herb all night (I don't have mining on this character) -and even mail the herbs to my alt. But I never seems to repair at the vendor. I've seen it fly to that waypoint after sending all the mail, yet it never stops to repair  Any solutions for this mate?
> 
> Regardless, you're doing a very good job mate, keep up the good work!


It sends mail just fine but yeah, has problems repairing.

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

new uldum profile is getting stuck.

----------


## Onename

Hi Dr.Watson I want to ask you do not want to do a Deepholm profile , for Mining and Herbs?

----------


## DrWho1988

> Just wanted to report a small error in the uldum profile.
> 
> 
> ```
> <BlacklistedNodes>  <----- This was gone, so you have to manually put it in for the profile to work
>     <Position>
>       <X>-11114.1133</X>
>       <Y>-1257.42712</Y>
>       <Z>0.736276448</Z>
> ...


 Fixed




> The map picture of the Twiligth Higlands Herb profile is wrong ^^


Fixed




> It sends mail just fine but yeah, has problems repairing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------
> 
> new uldum profile is getting stuck.


 I'm not sure that it's the profile that's causing it to not repair. it might be sgather it self. Where is it getting stuck at?




> Hi Dr.Watson I want to ask you do not want to do a Deepholm profile , for Mining and Herbs?


I have answered this atleast 4 times

----------


## Psychic1

Hey! I was hoping that you could make a "safer" profile for herbing in Hyjal. My herbalist is only level 82 and i seem to die alot to the mobs in the fiery areas of Hyjal. It would also be really sweet if all the town waypoints are as perfect as your other profiles.

Thanks in advance <33

----------


## DrWho1988

> Hey! I was hoping that you could make a "safer" profile for herbing in Hyjal. My herbalist is only level 82 and i seem to die alot to the mobs in the fiery areas of Hyjal. It would also be really sweet if all the town waypoints are as perfect as your other profiles.
> 
> Thanks in advance <33


I literally have all the towns marked, but I will blacklist some bad areas.

----------


## evreon

Regarding the TLH profile, my character will sucessfully mail all the herbs in my bags, then fly to the repair vendor, hover for a few seconds and then fly off again to the next point :/

----------


## Psychic1

> I literally have all the towns marked, but I will blacklist some bad areas.


awesome, can't wait!

----------


## BIGFLACCO

Dr Watson, you are a god among men. Quick question on your th mining profile link, when i download it, in its name it says herb, is this a mining profile or herbing? Thats my only question, other than that love the profiles man, they are pro as it gets. 
Big

----------


## DrWho1988

> Dr Watson, you are a god among men. Quick question on your th mining profile link, when i download it, in its name it says herb, is this a mining profile or herbing? Thats my only question, other than that love the profiles man, they are pro as it gets. 
> Big


Nope, I'm sorry I accidentally posted the wrong link. It's hard to manage 10 or 11 different files with similar names. Thanks for the compliments  :Smile:

----------


## Testin

Amazing work, loved all previous profiles but when i tried to download the newest TWHL profiles i have an issue when extracting, the password seems wrong (even tried with a gap before and after it)

edit: experiencing the same error with every other profile. Using winrar to extract if it matters

----------


## DrWho1988

> Amazing work, loved all previous profiles but when i tried to download the newest TWHL profiles i have an issue when extracting, the password seems wrong (even tried with a gap before and after it)
> 
> edit: experiencing the same error with every other profile. Using winrar to extract if it matters


The password is "mmowned" all lowercase, no spaces. It should work, it's working for me and I don't think anyone else is having any problems. Try 7-Zip, since that's what I used to make the files.

----------


## Delecian

On the link where you have the TH herb profile V2. it pulls up a 404 dropbox for me  :Frown:  I am running V1 and watching it on my 81 but I run into lots of mobs in the obsidian forest particularly. Seems to be bad luck though as the mobs should be fighting neutral dragons lol...

----------


## DrWho1988

> On the link where you have the TH herb profile V2. it pulls up a 404 dropbox for me  I am running V1 and watching it on my 81 but I run into lots of mobs in the obsidian forest particularly. Seems to be bad luck though as the mobs should be fighting neutral dragons lol...


All the Twilight Highlands links are working on my end. I don't know what the problem would be.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2..._Horde_v.1.zip
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...s_Ally_v.1.zip

----------


## Delecian

I came across a levitating Twilight Jasmine in TH lol ... I don't have any addons atm that will give me coordinates so here  :Smile:  X marks the spot.

----------


## DK1989

The downloads working fine for me.

----------


## Delecian

> The downloads working fine for me.



I think we got some wires crossed. I was talking about the AIO links on the 5th page of this thread. post # 62. Sends me to the Dropbox.coms 404 error page

----------


## DK1989

> I think we got some wires crossed. I was talking about the AIO links on the 5th page of this thread. post # 62. Sends me to the Dropbox.coms 404 error page


Oh Sorry, yea just use the downloads on the first page. Then rest get changed and shit so often its understandable that they turn into broken links lol

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




> I came across a levitating Twilight Jasmine in TH lol ... I don't have any addons atm that will give me coordinates so here  X marks the spot.


I have my herb parked there waiting for it to respawn so I can blacklist it but its not spawning. Im running the route to blacklist and work on it with Dr. Watson, just gotta hang tight ^.^

----------


## witchdoc

55,29 (Twilight Highlands)

Pull a few mobs when i get this herb.
It is a Twilight Jasmine

38.48 (Twilight Highlands)

More mobs.
It is a Cinderbloom

Dying every time i try to get herbs in those areas. (The Black Breach/The Twilight Breach)

----------


## DrWho1988

> I think we got some wires crossed. I was talking about the AIO links on the 5th page of this thread. post # 62. Sends me to the Dropbox.coms 404 error page


Yeah, the links get updated rather frequently so use the ones in the first post those will always work.




> 55,29 (Twilight Highlands)
> 
> Pull a few mobs when i get this herb.
> It is a Twilight Jasmine


It will be fixed soon. DK1989 is helping me finetune the herb profiles  :Smile:  Sorry about all the recent messups, I'm getting everything sorted out


---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

Changed:

 The whole Twilight Highlands mining route. I got stuck 3 times when I ran it. You shouldn't get stuck anymore. Also blacklisted a few bad nodes.* Download:* [Horde][Alliance](Map) Added a few more bad herbs to the TWHL herb route.
 
I can't seem to get that floating herb to spawn in TWHL. If anyone has it blacklisted could you send me your profile if you have it saved?

I also have a new and MUCH better route for Uldum Ore. I'm gonna "test" it out for a few more days, before I post it and 6 people on my server start using it at the same time as me lol :P

----------


## chaosbrad

> 


How did you get 117 Volatile air? I don't think i ever got one while mining  :Frown:

----------


## DrWho1988

> How did you get 117 Volatile air? I don't think i ever got one while mining


He's an engineer that thing in his third slot in his Backpack cause gatherers to have a chance of proccing Volatile Air on every mine or herb (I believe)

----------


## chaosbrad

damn, i farm on a toon that a engineer, i guess i should level it.

----------


## DrWho1988

> damn, i farm on a toon that a engineer, i guess i should level it.


Electrostatic Condenser - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## chaosbrad

effin a right man! aint even gotta level it any!  :Wink:

----------


## witchdoc

How to rep the AMAZING Contributor: Dr Watson = Click the sun under his posts<3 bottom left across from reply

----------


## DrWho1988

> How to rep the AMAZING Contributor: Dr Watson = Click the sun under his posts<3 bottom left across from reply


 :Big Grin: 


(filler)

----------


## Dalagrath

"Ramkahen now has a functional mailbox. What can King Phaoris do for you?"

dunno if you know yet.

----------


## CheeseProphet

Have you made any underground profiles for use with whack?

----------


## Heretic

Dr. w47S0N. can you do some reverse profile?? or say how to do it?

thx u!

----------


## deitylord

massive rep to you!

thanks for this!

----------


## Gadella

Hey Watson.

First of all: great job on the routes!

I would like to request this route:

Imageshack - routep.jpg

I've tried to make this myself, but I get stuck in the red circle (the big ass colored thing in Twilight Citadel). It doesn't really matter with the mobs as long as this is the route.

So if you could make this route without the possibility of getting stuck in there then that would be just awesome! (Guess it's just blacklisting them, but I'm not very good with that / :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

> Hey Watson.
> 
> First of all: great job on the routes!
> 
> I would like to request this route:
> 
> Imageshack - routep.jpg
> 
> I've tried to make this myself, but I get stuck in the red circle (the big ass colored thing in Twilight Citadel). It doesn't really matter with the mobs as long as this is the route.
> ...


Blacklist of make the route go around it. Just add waypoints to the north of it then come around.

----------


## danbirk

Request :
An All in one for Twilight Highlands.
for both herb and mining  :Wink: 
would be awesome <3
and i would love you ; :Smile: 
+rep for your work, and i can see youve putted some effort in this thread, thank you.

----------


## Delecian

> Request :
> An All in one for Twilight Highlands.
> for both herb and mining 
> would be awesome <3
> and i would love you ;
> +rep for your work, and i can see youve putted some effort in this thread, thank you.



He has an AIO herb and mining on the first page of this thread!!!  :Smile:  I am wondering if there are any profiles my 81 can run without getting owned by mobs. So far I have had bad luck in landing next to some aggro every other flower. I have the combat profile set up fairly well but even if I win one fight over a flower I land next to another spawn too quickly and them being 84\85 They win  :Smile:

----------


## witchdoc

> He has an AIO herb and mining on the first page of this thread!!!  I am wondering if there are any profiles my 81 can run without getting owned by mobs. So far I have had bad luck in landing next to some aggro every other flower. I have the combat profile set up fairly well but even if I win one fight over a flower I land next to another spawn too quickly and them being 84\85 They win


Remove gear, Accept res sickness. (put gear in bank)

----------


## mckemo

i already made a profile for vashijr, just mining, makes about 60 nodes per hour of obsidium ores..
it works but when you are too down and get to the ground you are not able to mount on the seehorse again, and the bot gets stuck because its not using jumping function..
maybe somebody can fix this

----------


## DK1989

> i already made a profile for vashijr, just mining, makes about 60 nodes per hour of obsidium ores..
> it works but when you are too down and get to the ground you are not able to mount on the seehorse again, and the bot gets stuck because its not using jumping function..
> maybe somebody can fix this


The problem has been posted 100 times in the SGather thread.

----------


## Delecian

So I was using your AIO TWHL profile and I got the achievement - Explore Twilight Highlands. I thought to myself, "hey wouldn't it be cool to have a set of profiles that explored all of the zones for you to get the Explorer title  :Smile:

----------


## roanevi

sorry to be the negative one, but the mining twilight highland (alli) profile, requests a pass word, when extracting it into the profile page, why?

----------


## taikatatti

^ mmowned is password. 

+rep nice route in uldum, bit to much Cinderbloom but good. hope u make vashj profile  :Smile:

----------


## danbirk

> He has an AIO herb and mining on the first page of this thread!!!  I am wondering if there are any profiles my 81 can run without getting owned by mobs. So far I have had bad luck in landing next to some aggro every other flower. I have the combat profile set up fairly well but even if I win one fight over a flower I land next to another spawn too quickly and them being 84\85 They win


a aio for twilight higlands?
theres none in hes post.

----------


## Delecian

The first post in this thread has the aio profiles for uldum, twilight highlands and MT.H. Horde and Alliance. Put your reading glasses on!  :Smile:  Password for the rar files is mmowned as stated also in the first post of this thread.

----------


## Kirik

> a aio for twilight higlands?
> theres none in hes post.


O'rly ? (fillah)





> All-In-One (AIO) Routes:
> 
> Twilight Highlands [Horde][Alliance](Map) (Updated 1/1/2011)

----------


## danbirk

> O'rly ? (fillah)


i must be blind  :Big Grin:  
im sorry  :Smile:  
it got updated..
and i didnt notice d; thanks <3

----------


## DK1989

Just FYI Dr Watson, the Uldum AIO 1.1 route has the bad node @ 60, 50. That group of mobs, we musta missed it.

----------


## evreon

Add on another 2 bank tabs of elementium ore, plus all the green and blue gems <3 thanks mate  :Smile:  your profiles made me rich!

edit: Oh and 60k gold + a sandstone drake...

----------


## SweatyBawls

Cheers man. Made my life a lot easier now! Quick question - has the Rahmaken mailbox been worked into the Uldum all-in-one profile? Either way thanks, rep to you and DK1989 (when i can again) for making these profiles.

----------


## Delecian

Hey I have some guildies that mine... They are in different phases than me for Mt H and Deepholm. I get obsidium ore and I have never quested in MT H while my friends who have completed the zone get no ore. In Uldum I have completed the zone and find more obsidium than elementium while my friends find elementium like crazy on the inner ring .... has phasing been thought about much with this gatherer ? If certain phases yield more ore + make you unseen to people not in your phase that would be great  :Smile:  Just something to look into or maybe im just crazy, who knows.

----------


## Trunksy

Every once in a while when I use the Uldum profile over night, when I wake up I find my character flying around in Tanaris not sure what's causing it.

----------


## kain1337

Thank you for keeping these profiles updated. Close to my first 100k since using your profiles (the first of which I've ever attempted to use,) you truly have made this expansion the *GREATEST EXPERIENCE POSSIBLE* for me. I don't have a lot of time to play anymore, let alone farm, yet the the call of PvP is still strong in my subconscious. The easy use of SGather and your near-flawless profiles have solved my dilemma as you can see from the screen shot I took earlier this week.

Thank you again Dr. Watson!!!<3

Strength and Honor

-K

----------


## DK1989

> Cheers man. Made my life a lot easier now! Quick question - has the Rahmaken mailbox been worked into the Uldum all-in-one profile? Either way thanks, rep to you and DK1989 (when i can again) for making these profiles.





> Every once in a while when I use the Uldum profile over night, when I wake up I find my character flying around in Tanaris not sure what's causing it.


Both of you have basically the same problem so I'm gonna answer them together lol Since Dr. Watsons been working soo much he hasnt gotten online. I'm gonna go ahead and add the waypoint for Rahmaken mailbox since he has updated them but not on here for us.

Edit: Also adding that damn bad whiptail point by the quest group for the AIO lol

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

Here ya go! The link below is Dr. Watsons Uldum AIO v1.1 route and as so all credit goes to him for the amazing route! All I did was take out the town waypoints that take you outta Uldum and added in 3 town points (above mailbox, on mailbox, above mailbox). Quick and Simple! Oh and I went ahead and added the whiptail with the quest mobs in this one too lol

http://www.filedropper.com/uldumaiov11

----------


## Carnivean

First of all I want to thank you for your awesome work on this profiles and on posting them.
But I would suggest a change to the Hyjal AIO one, because in the south-east of the zone are flying drakes, which will aggro you on your mount and pwn you, as the bot cant handle aggro while flying.

So I would suggest a route like this:

----------


## Delecian

The AIO TWHL profile on my herb alone yielded 1.2k Twilight Jasmine and 700 Cinderbloom. Needless to say my scribe is top dog in the darkmoon card game atm  :Wink:  Everybody that deserves it has got rep from me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## smph

nice work mate, but could you blacklist the mining spot @ baron geddon?

----------


## DK1989

> nice work mate, but could you blacklist the mining spot @ baron geddon?


Could you specify the route/map you're talkin about?

----------


## smph

Sorreh, I mean the AIO profile of Hyjal. Barron Geddon ist the big fire elemental in the nord west, casting an aoe spell with short breaks.

----------


## J4CKHAK

I just got SGather today, got mining upto 450 without trouble.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I downloaded the all the profiles, i loaded the Hyjal profile - it flys but thats it, it misses all the ores ... 

Am i doing something wrong (Im a Nubb to this  :Cool:  ) ?

----------


## SweatyBawls

> I just got SGather today, got mining upto 450 without trouble. 
> I downloaded the all the profiles, i loaded the Hyjal profile - it flys but thats it, it misses all the ores ... 
> 
> Am i doing something wrong (Im a Nubb to this  ) ?



One the Sgather settings make sure you've checked under gathering "Mines" or "Herbs" depending on what you're doing. I personally also check skip Underground + Underwater nodes just in case it -might- go tits up.

----------


## J4CKHAK

> One the Sgather settings make sure you've checked under gathering "Mines" or "Herbs" depending on what you're doing. I personally also check skip Underground + Underwater nodes just in case it -might- go tits up.


Hmm 'Mines' is ticked. 
Loaded the Profile. 
Start bot -> Flys around not mining anything.  :Frown:

----------


## thim99

> Both of you have basically the same problem so I'm gonna answer them together lol Since Dr. Watsons been working soo much he hasnt gotten online. I'm gonna go ahead and add the waypoint for Rahmaken mailbox since he has updated them but not on here for us.
> 
> Edit: Also adding that damn bad whiptail point by the quest group for the AIO lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------
> 
> Here ya go! The link below is Dr. Watsons Uldum AIO v1.1 route and as so all credit goes to him for the amazing route! All I did was take out the town waypoints that take you outta Uldum and added in 3 town points (above mailbox, on mailbox, above mailbox). Quick and Simple! Oh and I went ahead and added the whiptail with the quest mobs in this one too lol
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/uldumaiov11



Having the same problem, and the link ain't working.

----------


## DK1989

> Hmm 'Mines' is ticked. 
> Loaded the Profile. 
> Start bot -> Flys around not mining anything.


Might wanna take this to the Sgatherer thread. Theres lots more help there.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ng-bot-85.html

And Ill be changing out the other routes in Uldum and changing them if they are not. <--Thanks SweatyBawls

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------

Here is all 3 updated files. They are Dr. Watsons original routes and all I did was change the town waypoints. Enjoy!

Uldum_AIO_v.1.1.xml
Uldum_AIO_v.1.1.xml - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com

Uldum_Herb_v.1.3.XML
Uldum_Herb_v.1.3.XML - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com

Uldum_Ore_v.2.3.XML
Uldum_Ore_v.2.3.XML - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com

----------


## DK1989

> Sorreh, I mean the AIO profile of Hyjal. Barron Geddon ist the big fire elemental in the nord west, casting an aoe spell with short breaks.


Yea I'll fix that as soon as Im done posting these auctions.

----------


## Excesum

For some reason the Uldum Mining profile makes me get stuck in the wall of Ramhaken, and at the Temple of Uldum. Please fix this  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

> nice work mate, but could you blacklist the mining spot @ baron geddon?


I got the coords 43,25 of the obsidium ore right on baron but its not spawned atm and I fail at trying to manually enter blacklist nodes.

----------


## spikey_paul

very nice work

----------


## Ripxman

Sorry, dr but what addons are u using?

----------


## DK1989

> Sorry, dr but what addons are u using?


Theres a link to the thread on the first page of this thread but here is the link to how to make profiles. The addons he uses are at the top of the page.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-profiles.html

----------


## spikey_paul

I'd like to make the suggestion of a deepholm profile. So i can gather for cash whilst NPC scan looks for aeonaxx to get my "Reins of the Phosphorescent Stone Drake"

----------


## Power of Illuminati

> I'd like to make the suggestion of a deepholm profile. So i can gather for cash whilst NPC scan looks for aeonaxx to get my "Reins of the Phosphorescent Stone Drake"


Agree with the part of this with the Deepholm profile (atleast for herbs). It's an extremly good area!  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

> Agree with the part of this with the Deepholm profile (atleast for herbs). It's an extremly good area!


I tried flying around and making a small route but its a real pain in the Ass. All the pillars and uneven ground makes it really difficult, also for the time/gold ratio for timing it wasn't worth the effort compared to Uldum and Twilight Highlands.

----------


## eagle0913

> I tried flying around and making a small route but its a real pain in the Ass. All the pillars and uneven ground makes it really difficult, also for the time/gold ratio for timing it wasn't worth the effort compared to Uldum and Twilight Highlands.


Yeah, I flew around Deepholm twice...got about 4 deposits in 30 minutes or so. Not a good area, plus, even with "Skip Underground Node" it still tries to get them in the cave with the worms.

----------


## Heretic

thx Dr. Watson for this , i farmed since 1 week after cataclysm launch with Sgather and got



i made my own route with your tutorial.

----------


## Gadella

http://img28.imageshack.us/i/thanksbro.jpg/

Have a look at this :-)

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Psychic1

I want to blacklist a node at the cords 34, 38 in your hyjal profile, since it puts you in combat with a mob that doesnt attack you, and the bot doesnt attack back until it hits you. How do i do this without the node being spawned?

----------


## DK1989

> I want to blacklist a node at the cords 34, 38 in your hyjal profile, since it puts you in combat with a mob that doesnt attack you, and the bot doesnt attack back until it hits you. How do i do this without the node being spawned?


Yea i suck at doing that so now that we know the coords when he gets his new computer and it starts working he can fix that but until then just wait till it spawns for someone and you can blacklist it. Same with 43,25 of the obsidium ore right on the baron fire ele guy.

----------


## Bighit

awesome route mate! I left it last night as i were asleep, I was ganked a lot thankfully the SGather has spirit res auto :- so i'm all red, but this is what i farmed in 10 hours and 36 minutes of sleeping  :Smile: 



Elementium ore x2000
Pyrium Ore x250

lots more. Thank so much. :Cool:

----------


## kaelzen07

leveling herb on an alt. can you make a fast 1 - 300/450 (Alliance) profile? And is there a way to make a profile that changes zones. meaning it herbs in a place like Elwyn, then after say 2/3 completed zone runs it flys to STV or some where. Possible?

----------


## jereminion

the uldum one is real great thx for fixing it from my suggestion b4 i will rep

----------


## smusen

Really nice profil, here is my catch from the first night ever used it !


+rep for nice profil, didnt die or get stuck for 5hours.

----------


## Shodokan

Any whiptail only profiles?

----------


## tindren

Hey guys i made 2 profiles for twilight highlands 1 for mining and 1 for herbs. how do i upload the file for shareing??????

----------


## DrWho1988

*Ok everyone first of all I want to apologize for not being online. The other night my laptop's power supply died and I'm not dishing out another $70-90 just to get one. So I'm waiting until my tax return comes back. I'm only on right now cause I'm borrowing someones charger.* *These profiles work, so you can enjoy these in the meantime. I'm very sorry about the inconvenience*

----------


## Sandalphon

Hey mate

Thanks for those profiles! I'll try them tonight and give you a feedback...but it seems you already got enough feedbacks  :Wink: 

I wonder if you could create some profiles to bot underground? ( combined with speedhacks)

Or maybe someone has a nice Link to a site where i can find a few for the Cataclysm Herbs/Mines?

Thanks

Greetz

----------


## DrWho1988

> Sorry, dr but what addons are u using?


 This is what I'm using according to WoWMatrix:



> Here's my list of WoW AddOns. You may download, install and update
> these at any time using WowMatrix at World of Warcraft AddOns & Mods - WoW AddOns :: WowMatrix
> 
> !!!Zoom!!! - Speed up your UI load by turning off garbage collection
> 
> !BugGrabber - Grabs bugs for the bug sack.
> 
> !ClassColors - Change class colors without breaking the Blizzard UI.
> 
> ...







> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> Have a look at this :-)
> 
> Thanks a lot.


 That's awesome  :Smile: 




> awesome route mate! I left it last night as i were asleep, I was ganked a lot thankfully the SGather has spirit res auto :- so i'm all red, but this is what i farmed in 10 hours and 36 minutes of sleeping 
> 
> 
> 
> Elementium ore x2000
> Pyrium Ore x250
> 
> lots more. Thank so much.


 Very nice haul  :Smile: 




> Really nice profil, here is my catch from the first night ever used it !
> 
> 
> +rep for nice profil, didnt die or get stuck for 5hours.


  :Big Grin: 




> Hey mate
> 
> Thanks for those profiles! I'll try them tonight and give you a feedback...but it seems you already got enough feedbacks 
> 
> I wonder if you could create some profiles to bot underground? ( combine with speedhacks)
> 
> Or maybe someone has a nice Link to a site where i can find a few for the Cataclysm Herbs/Mines?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 I will never *ever* make anything that uses hacks. I posted that about 5 pages back. My first account got banned for using a wall and speedhack, and as much time and money as I've dumped into this game I'm not gonna waste it by getting banned again. Botting is enough of a risk.

----------


## Sandalphon

oh ok, well, thank you anyway =)

----------


## DK1989

> *Ok everyone first of all I want to apologize for not being online. The other night my laptop's power supply died and I'm not dishing out another $70-90 just to get one. So I'm waiting until my tax return comes back. I'm only on right now cause I'm borrowing someones charger.* *These profiles work, so you can enjoy these in the meantime. I'm very sorry about the inconvenience*


Yea I tryin to cover for ya but I cant do shit compared to you at this man, when you get back you should only have to password/update/re-upload a few profiles and blacklist 2 nodes.

----------


## Kelz

Thanks for the work +rep

----------


## DrWho1988

Well I have a nice surprise for all you Miners out there. Last week I made Version 3 of the Uldum profile before my power supply died, I managed to get it uploaded before my laptop took a shit. So here it is. I believe this has a mailbox in Ramakhan but I have no way of verifying it myself. Also this goes in the reverse direction of the other Uldum profiles.

*Download:* http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...um_Ore_v.3.zip
_Password is mmowned_

----------


## gezus

Hrmm .. Kick ass profiles, curious for a Deepholm (Herb/Mining) :P

----------


## danbirk

REQUEST:
AIO profiles for Deepholm and Twilight Highlands  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sikas

Btw, the Hyenas near Anheket Fields hurt. lol. When I die, I respawn at the Graveyard that is East of Lost City of Tol'vir. And there's almost always a Heferset Sentry there that camps there.  :Frown:

----------


## Thrimich

+ rep, this is awesome...
A Herb one for low level like 1-300 would be AWESOME!

Thanks!

----------


## DrWho1988

> REQUEST:
> AIO profiles for Deepholm and Twilight Highlands


I have AIO profiles for Twilight Highlands. 1 Horde and 1 Alliance. It's in the OP. Deepholm and Vashj'ir routes will come as soon as I geta new computer and Cataclysm (Yes, I'm like the last person that doesn't have Cata yet)




> All-In-One (AIO) Routes:
> 
> Uldum (Map)(Updated 1/4/2011)Twilight Highlands [Horde][Alliance](Map) (Updated 1/1/2011) 
> Mount Hyjal (Map)(Added 1/2/2011)




---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




> Btw, the Hyenas near Anheket Fields hurt. lol. When I die, I respawn at the Graveyard that is East of Lost City of Tol'vir. And there's almost always a Heferset Sentry there that camps there.


If you set up the combat correctly you won't die. My lvl 80 has no problems killing the hyenas and the only thing that really kills me is other players.

----------


## J4CKHAK

Saw the idea of a route of farming the TLPD on a GatherBuddy post, shame i cant convert the files. Do you think it's possible to make a path for TLPD so i don't have to camp?  :EEK!:

----------


## DrWho1988

> Saw the idea of a route of farming the TLPD on a GatherBuddy post, shame i cant convert the files. Do you think it's possible to make a path for TLPD so i don't have to camp?


I _could_ make a route, but it would be totally useless since sgather won't do anything but fly around that route endlessly. It won't search for mobs only objects

----------


## Shodokan

> I _could_ make a route, but it would be totally useless since sgather won't do anything but fly around that route endlessly. It won't search for mobs only objects


It would be good if hes at his comp and had NPCSCAN, it would make a noise when the rare spawn was there.

----------


## DrWho1988

> It would be good if hes at his comp and had NPCSCAN, it would make a noise when the rare spawn was there.


Yes this is very true. I will add this to my to do list. New laptop coming next week  :Big Grin:

----------


## J4CKHAK

> Yes this is very true. I will add this to my to do list. New laptop coming next week


Cheers mate, it does seem dumb with out NPC Scan, but its ok - because i do. 

 :Wink:  Thanks,

----------


## Sikas

Eh, my character isn't that geared. She only sits at around 28k health at 81. Maybe if I wasn't a caster, wouldn't hurt as much.. but man does she take a beating.

----------


## DK1989

> Eh, my character isn't that geared. She only sits at around 28k health at 81. Maybe if I wasn't a caster, wouldn't hurt as much.. but man does she take a beating.


I leveled a Dk from 60-85 by herbing/mining only. Easy way to get beast gear is just look on the AH, buy up some cheap easy gear (you will make tons more without the repairs/deaths slowing you down)

----------


## Sikas

> I leveled a Dk from 60-85 by herbing/mining only. Easy way to get beast gear is just look on the AH, buy up some cheap easy gear (you will make tons more without the repairs/deaths slowing you down)


Oh true that, I'll do that soonish. Hopefully it's not too expensive.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gork3m11

Hi dr watson your profiles are really nice and helpful for people thanks for it. and can I learn are you selling any uldum underground profiles etc ? I need underground profile. thanks

----------


## Ssateneth

I vote donating watson some moola to get him cata and a new power supply.

----------


## DrWho1988

> I vote donating watson some moola to get him cata and a new power supply.


New laptop should be on it's way  :Smile:

----------


## Crysto

I'm having a lot of problems with with the Twilight Highlands mine/herb

I'm a shadow priest and i KEEP dieing to mobs.

I've built the ****in combat settings up to survive a nuclear explosion, YET THE MOB KEEP KILLING ME.

Should i build a profile to avoid said mobs or change spec?

----------


## DrWho1988

> I'm having a lot of problems with with the Twilight Highlands mine/herb
> 
> I'm a shadow priest and i KEEP dieing to mobs.
> 
> I've built the ****in combat settings up to survive a nuclear explosion, YET THE MOB KEEP KILLING ME.
> 
> Should i build a profile to avoid said mobs or change spec?


Sgather seems to have a problem with ranged classes. Mine is a DK so I really don't have anything to compare to  :Frown:  Try blacklisting the bad ones and you should be g2g

----------


## Littlecarp04

Ive been getting stuck recently on the huge statue in the northern corner of Uldum almost every time my guy goes around. I have tried adding other waypoints to specifically go around that large statue but every time he will just fly right into it and not be able to route around it. Any suggestions on how to fix it?

----------


## DK1989

> Ive been getting stuck recently on the huge statue in the northern corner of Uldum almost every time my guy goes around. I have tried adding other waypoints to specifically go around that large statue but every time he will just fly right into it and not be able to route around it. Any suggestions on how to fix it?


You could always make your own profile ^.^ I have been running the AIO Uldum since he has made them and never once got stuck so I can't add a waypoint to help ya out. When he gets back he might be able to help you out more.

----------


## Freefall552

I'm gonna try your Hyjal AIO profile out, thanks.

EDIT: I keep getting stuck in this mountain wall.




Found another one.

----------


## 91jimtid

Hello, I've tried out the twilight profile (Alliance H) And I keep dying becuse i'm getting dased in the air, around obsidian forest. Any chance you can fix it?

----------


## Gleper

Hey, i was wondering if you were planning to make a Deepholm herb path anytime soon?

----------


## Littlecarp04

> Hey, i was wondering if you were planning to make a Deepholm herb path anytime soon?


read the thread, he has mentioned his answer like 5 times already.

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




> You could always make your own profile ^.^ I have been running the AIO Uldum since he has made them and never once got stuck so I can't add a waypoint to help ya out. When he gets back he might be able to help you out more.


Yeah the issue is it doesnt happen every go around, just like every 2-3 i think a ore spawns right on the other side of the statue, im just gonna watch it and try to catch it to blacklist.

----------


## DrWho1988

12 more days and I can start churning out all sorts of goodies. New laptop with a sexy 1 GB graphics card.

----------


## DK1989

> Yeah the issue is it doesnt happen every go around, just like every 2-3 i think a ore spawns right on the other side of the statue, im just gonna watch it and try to catch it to blacklist.


Yea that would be nice, if you can toss the coords up so we can blacklist it in the other ones that would be even better ^,^

----------


## Ztick

Thanks for these neat profiles, they are great. I just have a question for you Dr.Watson.
What phase of Uldum are you in? because while using your profile i come across a few phased nodes and im just curious.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Thanks for these neat profiles, they are great. I just have a question for you Dr.Watson.
> What phase of Uldum are you in? because while using your profile i come across a few phased nodes and im just curious.


I guess it would be the default phase since I'm only lvl 80.

----------


## Gadella

Hey bro.

In your Uldum profile I got stuck in Ramkahen (the northern part of the outside wall).

----------


## DrWho1988

> Hey bro.
> 
> In your Uldum profile I got stuck in Ramkahen (the northern part of the outside wall).


Yeah a couple others are having the same problem. I won't be able to fix any problems in any profiles until atleast the 25th. I get my new laptop then. Sorry about the inconvenience.

----------


## Ambulansen

Sorry for being a total naab but.. Why is everyone writing "+rep" ? 
Do you get rep from the nodes or something? >.<

----------


## JunkyVirus

Is there a good lvling profile for Sgather ? Haven't found any

----------


## rasmus1213

The twilight highlands herb works perfectly and is really good route i would recommend it.Gonna try out the others for mine and herb to. thx!

----------


## Sikas

> Sorry for being a total naab but.. Why is everyone writing "+rep" ? 
> Do you get rep from the nodes or something? >.<


You give rep to those you think have contributed to your cause or others. It's one of the ways to say "Thank You!" If you want to give rep, there's a 'star' inbetween "Blog this Post" and "Report!" button. xD

----------


## snigelmannen

this is a really good profile > Uldum < one, sadly its flying too low at most places.

So replacing all 

```
<Z></Z>
```

 with 

```
<Z>500</Z>
```

 (or any other random height) fixes the profile and it hides you pretty well  :Smile: 

Easily done with Notepad++ just place 

```
(<Z>.*</Z>)
```

 in the search field and 

```
<Z>500</Z>
```

 (or any other random height) in the replace with box.

It might increase your grind time, but it might decrease if you skip all the ****ing headbutting the walls around uldum

----------


## Crysto

> Sorry for being a total naab but.. Why is everyone writing "+rep" ? 
> Do you get rep from the nodes or something? >.<


You made me lol irl

+ Rep

----------


## Sephiroth

Sorry been trying to look through on here but is there any Vashj'ir ones for the Azshara's Veil and Stormvine? couldnt find a good one.

----------


## dinmammaskuk

Why isnt the password working? :S

I keep enter the password "mmowned" but says its the wrong pass  :Frown:

----------


## DrWho1988

> Why isnt the password working? :S
> 
> I keep enter the password "mmowned" but says its the wrong pass


7-Zip

----------


## Kwindu

The AIO Mount Hyjal is pretty bad. 

ALOT of combat and I have to help it to unstuck every 15-20mins.

----------


## Freefall552

> The AIO Mount Hyjal is pretty bad. 
> 
> ALOT of combat and I have to help it to unstuck every 15-20mins.


Every Hyjal profile I've tried got stuck on several places, gonna give the AIO Twilight Highlands a try now.

----------


## overkligt1

Great profiles. normaly i make my own but as i reinstalled everything last night i gave your Twilight Highlands Horde Mining Profile a shot. and heres what i made with
Mining then jewelcrafting to prospect  :Wink: 

+Rep to you for sharing

Volatile Earth *[142x]*
Volatile Water *[77x]*
Volatile Fire *[87x]*

Hessonite*[57x]*
Carnelian*[65x]*
Jasper*[53x]*
Alicite*[62x]*
Zephyrite*[73x]*
Nightstone*[65x]*

Dream Emerald*[14x]*
Demonseye*[16x]*
Inferno Ruby*[25x]*
Amberjewel*[13x]*
Ocean Sapphire*[13x]*
Ember Topaz*[13x]*

This was acquired in less then 10 Hours  :Wink:

----------


## DrWho1988

> The AIO Mount Hyjal is pretty bad. 
> 
> ALOT of combat and I have to help it to unstuck every 15-20mins.


Hyjal is tricky, the only way to efficiently do it would be to split it into higher and lower routes.

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




> this is a really good profile > Uldum < one, sadly its flying too low at most places.
> 
> So replacing all 
> 
> ```
> <Z></Z>
> ```
> 
>  with 
> ...


Thanks for this. I'll try to do this with Twiligh Highlands and Uldum.

----------


## Orre1991

The password 7-Zip seems incorrect, atleast its not working for me :/ ?

----------


## snigelmannen

password worked for me. using winrar, its all lowercase afaik

----------


## In7ox

Thanks alot Dr. Watson for the Twilight Highlands AIO profile! It has net me 80k gold in a few nights!  :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## Naice

Damn, thanks man. Really nice profiles. I would really enjoy some Mining and Herbalism leveling Profiles! +rep

----------


## pontaa

Thanks for the profiles Dr. Watson, they are working really nice atleast those i've tried. Uldum mining and twilight highlands herb is excellent. Thanks again Watson.

----------


## aeus

> this is a really good profile > Uldum < one, sadly its flying too low at most places.
> 
> So replacing all 
> 
> ```
> <Z></Z>
> ```
> 
>  with 
> ...


I tried this in notepad++ but it doesn't find the (<Z>.*</Z>) when I search for it. Only finds <Z> or </Z> , but not both together... 
Do you need a plugin or something to make it work?

----------


## bfrsmedic2

Nice profiles you made there, but I was wondering if there is a way to convert them to
Lazy bot. (Yes I know that Lazy bot might not be the best, but I like no injection.)

I looked in the threads and could not find anything about it, if I missed it then I am sorry
just mark it up as I am a noob. Thanks again for the reply.

----------


## DrWho1988

> I tried this in notepad++ but it doesn't find the (<Z>.*</Z>) when I search for it. Only finds <Z> or </Z> , but not both together... 
> Do you need a plugin or something to make it work?


Just change the Search Mode to "Regular Expression" and remove the parenthesis like so:

----------


## dinmammaskuk

hey, know any azeroth 1-300 skill ones?, or could you make some, that would be great.can be very usefull

----------


## Arcanejunk

> hey, know any azeroth 1-300 skill ones?, or could you make some, that would be great.can be very usefull


i would love that too.

----------


## DrWho1988

> hey, know any azeroth 1-300 skill ones?, or could you make some, that would be great.can be very usefull





> i would love that too.


Very very very first post



> *I will not be able to make any new profile for a while. My power supply died on my computer and I do not have the money to get a new computer for a few weeks until tax returns come in. These profile work, so you can enjoy these in the meantime. I'm very sorry about the inconvenience*

----------


## DK1989

> hey, know any azeroth 1-300 skill ones?, or could you make some, that would be great.can be very usefull


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...g-1-525-a.html

1/2 way down the page of profiles lol damn leechers scroll down ^.^

----------


## snigelmannen

> I tried this in notepad++ but it doesn't find the (<Z>.*</Z>) when I search for it. Only finds <Z> or </Z> , but not both together... 
> Do you need a plugin or something to make it work?


 well that worked for me, wouldnt post it if it didnt.

(<Z>.*</Z>) + Regular expression works fine.

250 seems to be a good height in Uldum, works better then 500 since you dont hit an invisible wall  :Wink:

----------


## DragonDrew

<3 Dr. Watson. Been using this for almost a week, made 70k+ on my alt. Sent all to main. <3 <3 <3 <3

Picture after 7 hours botting, waking up and organising bags a bit.

----------


## snigelmannen

Ye the profiles are good, the only issue for atm is SGather itself, and my character. Been botting on a non 85 char, and its a healer so the damage/adds are bottlenecking my gather time. Mining + Herb is quite good, not quite as good as 2 chars doing one of the proffs by themselves, but it reduces the irl cash cost.

Any plans on doing a full 1 - 525 pack ?

----------


## DrWho1988

> Ye the profiles are good, the only issue for atm is SGather itself, and my character. Been botting on a non 85 char, and its a healer so the damage/adds are bottlenecking my gather time. Mining + Herb is quite good, not quite as good as 2 chars doing one of the proffs by themselves, but it reduces the irl cash cost.
> 
> Any plans on doing a full 1 - 525 pack ?


New routes coming next week. I should have my new laptop by the 25th.
Here are the zones I'm proposing for a 1-450 pack (herbs and ore, maybe not All-In-One profiles at first):

Starting areas for Vanilla races (Humans, Dwarves/Gnomes, Night Elves, Orcs/Trolls, Tauren, Undead)AshenvaleFeralasWestern PlaugelandsCape of StranglethornFelwoodBadlandsBurning SteppesWinterspringSilithusBlasted LandsHellfire PeninsulaNagrandHowling FjordZul'DrakSholazar Basin
You will be able to use these zones in sequence as to Power Level the professions or just select specific zones. Taking suggestions, and the most popular ones will be added as well (NOT inclduing new Cataclysm zones)

----------


## Orre1991

Any chance you could remove the password for the profiles? 7-Zip is not working for me.. any suggestions? Says its the wrong password for the winrar.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Any chance you could remove the password for the profiles? 7-Zip is not working for me.. any suggestions? Says its the wrong password for the winrar.


Removed all the passwords from the Zip files. Instead there's a link to a page that will not allow you to download without entering a password. See first post for more info.

----------


## lambda

any chance on a deepholm herb route? i love your profiles

----------


## Orre1991

Okey thanks its working. Testing it out atm and it seems to be awesome, the uldum route. Dunno what "+rep" means but i guess i should say it cause of awesome profiles.

+rep

----------


## DK1989

> Okey thanks its working. Testing it out atm and it seems to be awesome, the uldum route. Dunno what "+rep" means but i guess i should say it cause of awesome profiles.
> 
> +rep


+rep means you give them reputation, just under the persons name on the left there are 2 buttons, the little star is rep. You can click that.

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




> any chance on a deepholm herb route? i love your profiles


Scroll up 3 posts you lazy leecher.




> Taking suggestions, and the most popular ones will be added as well (NOT inclduing new Cataclysm zones)

----------


## DrWho1988

I might add that the download page is temporary. I'm gonna try hosting the profiles on Blogger or something similar. It looks kinda shitty right now but not for long  :Smile:

----------


## qupidmox

First off, love your profile Dr. Watson. Just started Sgather, make awesome load of money.
But, there's one spot in Uldum AIO get me kill everytimes, I already see a lot of comment about this node already ( Uldum 60,58 the one with 5 mob around the area, get me kill everytime, and the spirit rez also have a mob on it, so my gear went to 0 real fast.) I think I have the latest version, just dl it 2 days ago. It just this spot otherwise the profiles is awesome..

----------


## Syncness

In the Uldum AIO waypoint map, there's a waypoint between 32,29 and the next one that often causes a stuck in the wall.

I was unable to find the x,y,z unfortunately, but will give +6 again with this adjusted (not sure which one to change Z to +100)

----------


## Zapcrack

Question: How do you make it that it doesnt take the rough stone, solid stone ect?

----------


## DrWho1988

LootFilter

----------


## DK1989

> First off, love your profile Dr. Watson. Just started Sgather, make awesome load of money.
> But, there's one spot in Uldum AIO get me kill everytimes, I already see a lot of comment about this node already ( Uldum 60,58 the one with 5 mob around the area, get me kill everytime, and the spirit rez also have a mob on it, so my gear went to 0 real fast.) I think I have the latest version, just dl it 2 days ago. It just this spot otherwise the profiles is awesome..


I've posted the one I use and is 100% got that node blacklisted. Its Dr. Watsons route I just blacklisted that node. Here it is again just so he can update while hes at it.
http://www.filedropper.com/uldumaiov11

----------


## DrWho1988

Downloads are down for the next 15 minutes or so. Redoing the download page. Will update with the blacklisted node also  :Smile: 
Will update once they're back online


---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

*Changes:*

Download link and page updated. Click the profile you want to download, enter *mmowned* as the PW and then click the link again to download it.Profiles are now no longer in zip files. Dropbox allows you to download any file by adding "?dl" to the end so they won't open by default in IE or Firefox.
Added 2 blacklisted nodes to Uldum AIO and updated it to version 1.2.

----------


## enzyr

Nevermind me.. didnt realise it didnt have a fishing function!

----------


## nazgul111

Uldum Route is Awesome, only 1 Thing, When i use the option to send the ores to another char its keep stucking, firstly around Ramkahen Village and then when i help bot to go away from ramkahen its stucks again on he way to Tanaris, I don't know if it is only me or every1, can't say the coordiantes as it happened yesterday and i don't really remember where exacly it was :Wink:  hope you can update to get it to fly a little higher when coming back for town, Cheers and +rep

----------


## Nigga2300

Uldum AIO.

Thanks so much Dr. Watson in 3 days i've made around 80 k gold.
thank u so much keep up the good work!

----------


## mordia

it seems i cant download any profile's from the site , wats wrong?
keep up the good work btw made bout 200k with your profiles already
cheers

----------


## DrWho1988

> it seems i cant download any profile's from the site , wats wrong?
> keep up the good work btw made bout 200k with your profiles already
> cheers


after you enter the password you have to click the link again. I know it's a bit extra hassle but it's to try to keep people from outside the forums from getting them.

----------


## Gunzarles

Link it broken for me, anyone else?

----------


## DrWho1988

> Link it broken for me, anyone else?


 
Dropbox is having some problems this morning.
http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=31635&replies=83



> HELLo!
> I would just like to point out that we are aware over this error, and that we do not need any more confirmations of it. Until our engineers can look at it and get it fixed, I please ask you to be patient.
> Our apologies for the inconvenience that this has created.
> Happy syncin'!

----------


## qupidmox

Is there anyway you can do a reverse run?? lol.. I just checked on my bot toon, seem to be like 3 bot following each other every step of the way lol.. You have a very popular profile Dr. Watson.. =)

----------


## bfrsmedic2

I was just wondering if there was anyway to convert these good profiles to Lazy bot
profiles. I look in the post and did not find anything, if I missed it please do not yell. LOL!
Thanks again!

----------


## Dawg356

What is the fastest way to make money, just farming the herbs or just farming the ores, or both?

----------


## DrWho1988

> Is there anyway you can do a reverse run?? lol.. I just checked on my bot toon, seem to be like 3 bot following each other every step of the way lol.. You have a very popular profile Dr. Watson.. =)


 Uldum Ore is reversed from the others.




> I was just wondering if there was anyway to convert these good profiles to Lazy bot
> profiles. I look in the post and did not find anything, if I missed it please do not yell. LOL!
> Thanks again!


 I have no idea, use the forum search feature or www.just****inggoogleit.com I'm pretty sure there's something in the 99+ pages of the official SGather thread http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ering-bot.html




> What is the fastest way to make money, just farming the herbs or just farming the ores, or both?


 I would assume both, but right now I just have a miner and make about 7-8k a day for like 2-3 hours of farming and auctioning

----------


## Dawg356

> I would assume both, but right now I just have a miner and make about 7-8k a day for like 2-3 hours of farming and auctioning


Thanks man, I'll try just doing mining, which one of your profiles are you using to get ~7k a day?

----------


## DrWho1988

Uldum Mining is by far my best profile

----------


## aeus

Uldum AIO kicks ass bigtime! Made like 20k in 2days. There is still some minor "bugs" on it though (flying low in some areas and stuff but doesn't affect the botting).

Overall great profiles! Keep up the good work!

----------


## WoW_Addict

Uldum Herb route doesnt work. Tried re-downloading it and says their are 0 waypoints listed on it

----------


## miaoulis

What are the blacklisted nodes?

----------


## FearFelix

Thank you so much for these!
I know it's an odd request but could you please do a netherwing egg profile for the netherwing faction in outland?

----------


## DrWho1988

Tuesday Jan 25 I will have Cataclysm, and my new laptop  :Smile:

----------


## Kasperi

Very nice profiles for herbalism! Thanks alot. The only thing that is bad I keep dying with using the Twilight Highlands herbalism profile. It drops down to places that are full of mobs.

----------


## Miracles

Hey Doc, I'm new to all of this, and I've been looking around a little bit, but can't seem to find a sufficient Tol Barad mining profile, are there any? If not, could you make a good substantial one? Please and thanks  :Smile: 

I've been running your Uldum miner for a while now, and within 12 hours I've gotten 65+ stacks of Elementium and 9 stacks of Pyrite.

So glad there are people like you to do this stuff.  :Cool:

----------


## DK1989

> Hey Doc, I'm new to all of this, and I've been looking around a little bit, but can't seem to find a sufficient Tol Barad mining profile, are there any? If not, could you make a good substantial one? Please and thanks 
> 
> I've been running your Uldum miner for a while now, and within 12 hours I've gotten 65+ stacks of Elementium and 9 stacks of Pyrite.
> 
> So glad there are people like you to do this stuff.


You can't fly in Tol Barad so the bot will not work with the region and with all the constant PVP activity and the fact that theres an epic battle every 2.5 hours thats probably one of the worst possible places in the World of Warcraft to try and bot.

----------


## Miracles

> You can't fly in Tol Barad so the bot will not work with the region and with all the constant PVP activity and the fact that theres an epic battle every 2.5 hours thats probably one of the worst possible places in the World of Warcraft to try and bot.


I know you can't fly there, you can still ride. Most of the time on my server, people don't bother you unless you mess with them first. During the actual battle however, everybody is either in the battle or crowding at the gate, so there's barely anybody out an about on the peninsula.

----------


## DrWho1988

> I know you can't fly there, you can still ride. Most of the time on my server, people don't bother you unless you mess with them first. During the actual battle however, everybody is either in the battle or crowding at the gate, so there's barely anybody out an about on the peninsula.


AFAIK SGather only works with flying mounts.

----------


## KlaAz0r

they look really nice!

----------


## mRbiGGzX

just curious- do these profiles have town waypoints in them to mail/repair? and if so, are they alliance or horde?

----------


## Miracles

There's a node in Uldum, the coordinates are 41.2, 12.7 that is right by the patrol of a group of level 83-84 mobs, along with an elite, my hunter gets killed almost every time it stops there.

EDIT: Same with the node at 81.4, 58.1.

----------


## bengan14

Great work DR.W. Love you.

Now there is some problems with the mining route in Mount Hayal, i will list the problems i have seen so far.

65:22 Keep hiting a tree, should fix the route so it is harder to tell it is a bot. it is near a town so there could be people there.
44:26 2 nodes, you get killed by an elite if you land.
27:36 1 node spawns in a little hole in the rocks just left of the cave, the bot do manage to get in to the hole but then gets stuck.
27:53 There is a node that the bot skips as it comes in from the wrong angle and keeps hiting a mountain.
37:63 A bugged mob that you cant see but the bot can target but not kill, but it can kill you, died there several times. Blacklist the node.

----------


## atothedempsey

Hey got a small problem, everything works fine except when my character mines the ore, he doesn't collect anything. he just mines it and fly's away. Any suggestions?

----------


## In7ox

You need to enable Auto Looting on the interface settings  :Smile:  That should do it.

----------


## Ssateneth

One more day til deepholme profiles!

----------


## Syncness

So far I've found 3 spots in Uldums that give permanent stucks, 1 spot with 5 mobs.

Aside from that, it's been quite excellent.

----------


## DrWho1988

> So far I've found 3 spots in Uldums that give permanent stucks, 1 spot with 5 mobs.
> 
> Aside from that, it's been quite excellent.


Which profile are you using? I'm most likely gonna redo the Uldum All In One and herbalism.

----------


## DK1989

> One more day til deepholme profiles!


He doesn't have cata yet so he still has to level up to get into deepholm to make the profile. 




> Which profile are you using? I'm most likely gonna redo the Uldum All In One and herbalism.


He is prob talking about the AIO and herb ones cuz its a whiptail that I have blacklisted and posted up a few times but people dont like to read. If its not first page they dont care lol

----------


## opiates

First off I'd like to say thanks for these profiles they are amazing.. I'm currently doing Uldum profile as it seems like people are having the most success with it my question is for all you miner's out there.. I get it probably has a lot to do with each server's economy but are you guys selling the ore wholesale on the AH or prospecting it all and stretching it out. My personal thoughts are that you could probably get a larger return prospecting giving the gem prices and the fact that you could pay for a whole stack with 1 inferno ruby or some carnelians.. But I'm guessing it would be a lot longer return on your gold... What are your guy's thoughts on this, how are you currently making all this gold mining.. Any insight would be appreciated.. And keep the guides coming.. THEY ROCK!

----------


## efog

> *Ok everyone first of all I want to apologize for not being online. The other night my laptop's power supply died and I'm not dishing out another $70-90 just to get one. So I'm waiting until my tax return comes back. I'm only on right now cause I'm borrowing someones charger.* *These profiles work, so you can enjoy these in the meantime. I'm very sorry about the inconvenience*


Is there a profile for rep grinding the skettis bird ppl in skettis in terrokar?

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

Just got Sgatherer, is there any profile for Skettis so i can rep grind killing the Skettis ppl if so can someone pls link  :Big Grin:  Thanks

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

Hey
Is there a profile for Skettis so i can grind rep by killing the Skettis ppl 
Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrWho1988

> Is there a profile for rep grinding the skettis bird ppl in skettis in terrokar?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------
> 
> Just got Sgatherer, is there any profile for Skettis so i can rep grind killing the Skettis ppl if so can someone pls link  Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------
> 
> Hey
> ...


Sgather doesn't look for mobs afaik so I don't think so

----------


## efog

Oh sorrry stupid question...Do you kno ne other bot that can get me that rep ?

----------


## DrWho1988

> Oh sorrry stupid question...Do you kno ne other bot that can get me that rep ?


I really shouldn't be endorsing this lol but WOW Bot Honorbuddy - All in One WOW Bot - PVP & Questing & Leveling might be what you're looking for. It's not free unfortunately.

----------


## xzhong

not sure if anyone is experiencing this. but there is a spot in twilight that your toon will get stuck after grabbing the cinderbloom, your character will basically be LOS from the dragonkin - Gloomwing, and after trying so hard to hit the mob, still LOS. and gets disconnected.

edit : the place is at 61.93 , 68.22

----------


## DrWho1988

> not sure if anyone is experiencing this. but there is a spot in twilight that your toon will get stuck after grabbing the cinderbloom, your character will basically be LOS from the dragonkin - Gloomwing, and after trying so hard to hit the mob, still LOS. and gets disconnected.
> 
> edit : the place is at 61.93 , 68.22


Ok I have added that to my list of things to do tomorrow. I should be getting Cataclysm in the mail if Amazon is actually on time.


Uldum

41.2,12.781.4,58.1In the Uldum AIO waypoint map, there's a waypoint between 32,29 and the next one that often causes a stuck in the wall.

Mt. Hyjal

65,22 Keep hiting a tree, should fix the route so it is harder to tell it is a bot. it is near a town so there could be people there.44,26 2 nodes, you get killed by an elite if you land.27,36 1 node spawns in a little hole in the rocks just left of the cave, the bot do manage to get in to the hole but then gets stuck.27,53 There is a node that the bot skips as it comes in from the wrong angle and keeps hiting a mountain.37,63 A bugged mob that you cant see but the bot can target but not kill, but it can kill you, died there several times. Blacklist the node.

Twilight Highlands

61.93,68.22 http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2026975

----------


## opiates

Does anybody know the setting to auto-release and auto accept res sickness? I know there are some options in the settings that seem like they would do this but for some reason they are not working for me, any thoughts?

----------


## fleischi93

Thanks Dr. Watson. I love you. <3

----------


## Deadess

Dr. w47S0N, I would be very grateful if you'd make a nice herb-profile of Shimmering Expanse or any other well-farming locations of Vajshir, since the only 2 existing profiles of it on this forum - are not so good and buggy.  :Frown:

----------


## ofizzy15

I just tried the Uldum one for the first time.
The path is working correctly, but i seem to just be flying over the nodes it finds isntead of 
mining them.

Help!

Thanks
-ofizzy15

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

I just tried the TWHL now also, 
I must have something set wrong, 
im just flying around passing by nodes left and right.

Anyone know what could be causing this ?

I'm fairly new to SGather.

----------


## Deadess

> I just tried the Uldum one for the first time.
> The path is working correctly, but i seem to just be flying over the nodes it finds isntead of 
> mining them.
> 
> Help!
> 
> Thanks
> -ofizzy15
> 
> ...


SGather=>Settings=>Gathering:Mines = flag on

----------


## ofizzy15

> SGather=>Settings=>Gathering:Mines = flag on


yes mines is checked.

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

should i do specific items ?

----------


## DrWho1988

> yes mines is checked.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------
> 
> should i do specific items ?


If you don't have .Net 4 installed you need that and you should also run SGather as admin. That should solve the problem.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displaylang=en

----------


## ofizzy15

I have installed .Net 4
And run as Admin.

I am currently flying around TWHL passing by nodes :\

----------


## DrWho1988

> I have installed .Net 4
> And run as Admin.
> 
> I am currently flying around TWHL passing by nodes :\


Thats odd. Are you sure you have the latest version of SGather 1.0.4. If you do then I have no idea unfortunately  :Frown:

----------


## ofizzy15

I'll try re-downloading the 1.0.4 and see if that does the trick.

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

HURRAY! We are up, running, and mining!  :Big Grin: 
I must've had 1.0.3 or an old version.
Thanks for all the help Doc

+rep to you! (lots of it idk how that works...lol)

----------


## DrWho1988

> I'll try re-downloading the 1.0.4 and see if that does the trick.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------
> 
> HURRAY! We are up, running, and mining! 
> I must've had 1.0.3 or an old version.
> Thanks for all the help Doc
> 
> +rep to you! (lots of it idk how that works...lol)


Click the little Sheriff star underneath the name next to "Blog this Post"  :Wink:

----------


## bengan14

Just wanted to say that the Uldum mining route is almost 100% perfect, it misses some nodes, but not many, it avoids heavily populated places. Good job.

The Hayal herb farming path has some problems with a tree, dont know the cords.

----------


## Syncness

Got banned using Uldum AIO (perm).

Careful.

----------


## xmetallicax

yo do youz have profiles that don't need fly mount?

----------


## Shadowfiendz

Every night keep getting stuck on that gloomwing bug  :Frown: 

Is there anyway you can just take out that obsidian forest area

----------


## DrWho1988

> Every night keep getting stuck on that gloomwing bug 
> 
> Is there anyway you can just take out that obsidian forest area


I am working on the bug fixes as we speak  :Smile:  Patience padawan

----------


## Elbane

> yo do youz have profiles that don't need fly mount?




The bot only works with flying mounts as far as i know.

Also, can someone make a 1-425 Mining pack.


Seen loads of herbalism ones but no Mining

If nobody seems up to the challenge, i guess ill make it  :Big Grin:

----------


## DK1989

> [COLOR="#00bfff"]
> The bot only works with flying mounts as far as i know.
> 
> Also, can someone make a 1-425 Mining pack.
> 
> 
> Seen loads of herbalism ones but no Mining


+rep since we finally have someone who knows how to read <3

----------


## siinke

> Got banned using Uldum AIO (perm).
> 
> Careful.


was that your first even warning on that acc ? even no warning just perm ban ?

----------


## DrWho1988

Updated all 3 Uldum profiles to brand new routes
Will work on fixing Mt. Hyjal and TWHL tonight or tomorrow with the Vash'jir coming out by Friday  :Smile: 
Sorry about the delay

----------


## BaboonX

Thanks for the profiles man

----------


## Sikas

> Got banned using Uldum AIO (perm).
> 
> Careful.


Were you botting a lot? Prolly player report.

----------


## ahf620

Tried Uldum herbalism profile for about 12 hours.. 
0 Deaths.
520 Whiptails.
570 Cinderblooms.
Thanks a lot for it, really appreciate the work you've put in it.

----------


## DrWho1988

Nevermind I changed my mind. I have finally added 2 Vash routes. 1 Herb and 1 Ore, they both encompass all 3 zones.

[Spoiler]
_Step 1: Download http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-mountfix.html ([AutoIt] SGather Vashj'ir mountfix). I'd put it wherever you have SGather saved.
Step 2: Run SGather and Set your mount to Abyssal Seahorse.
Step 3:  Load up one of the Vash profiles.
Step 4: Run vashjir_mountfix_plain.exe as Administrator. Do not click the AutoIt icon in the task bar, this will pause it.You are now g2g._
  

[/Spoiler]

----------


## ahf620

I've just tested the Vashj'ir one..
One round = 150 Azshara's Veil + 40 Stormvine
Other than a small mountish issue right on Silver tide Hollow, its Perfect.
really man.. /salute for the effort you've put into these profiles..shows commitment. thanks again.

----------


## DrWho1988

> I've just tested the Vashj'ir one..
> One round = 150 Azshara's Veil + 40 Stormvine
> Other than a small mountish issue right on Silver tide Hollow, its Perfect.
> really man.. /salute for the effort you've put into these profiles..shows commitment. thanks again.


Np and thx. I love contributing things that the community find useful. Makes me feel accomplished lol.

----------


## ahf620

> Np and thx. I love contributing things that the community find useful. Makes me feel accomplished lol.


Thing is, they ARE usefull, unlike people who post useless things -don't count this post hehe-.. you put things that people need.
just try googling Vashj'ir Sgather profile, you won't find any, and this is going to change that!
keep up the good work man!

----------


## Sunlar

So far your Vash'jir profiles look great. Kudos!

----------


## sulle

Why cant I download any of the profiles from the dropbox thing? Is it down or anything? Back to the thread, rly good work mate!

----------


## bengan14

> Why cant I download any of the profiles from the dropbox thing? Is it down or anything? Back to the thread, rly good work mate!


Works for me.

----------


## siinke

TWH horde ore profile need upgrade at 50,80 cords he is hitting floor cause want pick underground node even if its set in settings for not to do it.

----------


## sulle

When I press any of the links on dropbox download it loads for like 10 seconds then it says that it cant be found, same text like when internet is down

----------


## J4CKHAK

*Hi. Still been using the profiles. So helpul - also this week i've been camping for the TLPD and seen it dead 4 times in 7 days ... 
Wondering if it's possible if you can make a path of the TLPD's path. It may allready be on your list so if so sorryy. 
-Jack.*

----------


## snigelmannen

afaik SGather doesnt go for the dragon

----------


## J4CKHAK

Yes - but NPC Scan will alert me. (Rare Tracking Finder AddOn)

----------


## udbdevo

i am just wondering if these profiles have the ability to you mail on full bags to my bank character.

i have added the items i wish to mail to the list and told the bot to return to town when bags are full...same with repairing.

but i cannot get this function to work...is their something im missing?

----------


## Ssateneth

> i am just wondering if these profiles have the ability to you mail on full bags to my bank character.
> 
> i have added the items i wish to mail to the list and told the bot to return to town when bags are full...same with repairing.
> 
> but i cannot get this function to work...is their something im missing?


works fine for me. you need to specify what to mail imo

----------


## jereminion

hello just wanted to say your uldum 2.3 and 3 versions are very unsafe. they are sucessful, but they are so commonly used im not suprised ppl are getting banned for them. i was using it for about 5 hours then a few hours later someone called me out for botting. then i persuaded him he is a keylogger and now im safe 8-)

----------


## elgallonegro

thx made a acount just to say thanks for a great profile on uldum. great cause most botters on my server are on a diff profile so i get what they miss :P

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




> hello just wanted to say your uldum 2.3 and 3 versions are very unsafe. they are sucessful, but they are so commonly used im not suprised ppl are getting banned for them. i was using it for about 5 hours then a few hours later someone called me out for botting. then i persuaded him he is a keylogger and now im safe 8-)


its not the route that people call you out on a botter its the movement and actions buddy. they bot dont have a function to ignore nodes that people are already mining so you still fly down and the actions that follows with you miningjust says botter all over it!

----------


## BIGFLACCO

DrWatson,
Hey bud, love profiles, but i noticed when you updated them there is no link to download all the profiles in one file all at obce, can u plz make it to where i can download them all at once again? its so much easier  :Smile:

----------


## bengan14

> hello just wanted to say your uldum 2.3 and 3 versions are very unsafe. they are sucessful, but they are so commonly used im not suprised ppl are getting banned for them. i was using it for about 5 hours then a few hours later someone called me out for botting. then i persuaded him he is a keylogger and now im safe 8-)


You made him think he was a keylogger? how the heck can he think he is a keylogger?

As someone said, they dont care about your route, they do care that you move like a bot act like a bot and tries to ninja their nodes and stuff.

----------


## Testin

great job on the vash'jir profiles

I assume you are lvling, so go go go fast in order to upgrade ur TWHL profiles

----------


## Silvera

Really awesome profiles!  :Smile:  I'm currently using the one in Twilight Highlands AIO (horde) and it's working like a charm. There is, however, one or two nodes (ores) that is underground that it still tries to gather, resulting in very weird behavior (smashing at the ground trying to get through?). I don't have the coords right now, I'll get them for you soon though.

Going to try out the Vash'jir one soon. Both uldum and Hyjal also works good, though the Twilight is my favorite. What about deepholm? really missing one for there, and I haven't been around to make my own yet.

+Rep for awesome profiles!  :Smile: 

EDIT: Some leveling (1-525 in different profiles) profiles would be awesome, the current ones at the forum is giving me a lot of trouble at the moment. Cheers =) Preferably for both profs (herb and mining)

----------


## DragonDrew

Silvera, I know what node you are talking about, Its in a open plane sort of thing.
Here is the X Y Z Co-ords (Ore)

X -5033.98
Y -5071.52
Z 52.4003

EDIT (Ore): Also another one, same area, slightly different position.

X -5015.56
Y -5140.25
Z 46.2724

Edit of an Edit (Ore):

X -4129.68
Y -4405.51
Z 197.233

----------


## DrWho1988

Ok so I'm not gonna lie, I made a noob mistake when I bought cataclysm I totally forgot that my account was set to run out the 29th. That's why I added a donate button to the download page. I'll update the twilight highlands routes with those coords DragonDew but anything more than that I cant do until I somehow get some gametime.

----------


## DragonDrew

All good =]. I am doing a couple of laps and will keep updating my post with blacklists =]. Also if you want I can help you proof any other profiles you have. I have made over 170k gold in just over 2 weeks with this one profile (Twilight Highlands). I just sit there for a few laps and add my own black lists as not to slow my gathering.

----------


## tyeodor

When I press Start, with a profile loaded, the error message comes up. " SGather has stopped working". Wat do?

----------


## DragonDrew

> When I press Start, with a profile loaded, the error message comes up. " SGather has stopped working". Wat do?


Picture is worth a thousand words.

----------


## DrWho1988

Ok TWHL Ore and AIO have been updated with the nodes blacklisted
Dropbox :: Folder listing :: Profiles


---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




> All good =]. I am doing a couple of laps and will keep updating my post with blacklists =]. Also if you want I can help you proof any other profiles you have. I have made over 170k gold in just over 2 weeks with this one profile (Twilight Highlands). I just sit there for a few laps and add my own black lists as not to slow my gathering.


Yes that would be very much appreciated. I'll throw you +5 rep whenever I can  :Smile:  Herb nodes are what I need help with the most, but any and all help is appreciated

----------


## bengan14

Someone here might be able to offer Dr.W some game time  :Big Grin:  Someone must sit on a code they bought for all the gold they earned? i use credit card myself and dont feel like giving that out. :S

----------


## csutcliff

The Uldum AIO route's town waypoints dont go close enough to the mailbox to mail. I can post my modified one if anyone wants.

----------


## khangging

The latest TWHL_Ore_Ally does not seem to load up any waypoints. The AIO and horde ore profiles are working for me though.

Looked through the xml for the ore ally and turns out there was two Blacklist lines, removed the second one and loaded up, trying now (:

----------


## DrWho1988

> The latest TWHL_Ore_Ally does not seem to load up any waypoints. The AIO and horde ore profiles are working for me though.
> 
> Looked through the xml for the ore ally and turns out there was two Blacklist lines, removed the second one and loaded up, trying now (:


Fixed, sorry about that

----------


## vd25

Can you make a Deepholm profile? I want it so much
Thank you!

----------


## udbdevo

excellent profiles. Have been using the TWH AOI for a week now. Only problems are the Gloomwing and some other dragons that my character bugs out on and does not attack because it is in the air or something?

will changin the combat range to a lower value fix this?

also a pure whiptail farming Uldum profile would be great!

----------


## DK1989

Love these profiles. Been running em and well over 300k total made from your profiles alone ^.^

----------


## Ripxman

Any1 else banned from using these profiles?  :Big Grin:

----------


## uhrzeiger

dear dr. watson
i testet your vash'jir route and it sucks 
pretty bad route,not much herbs
so i just use my old route in shimering deps again,it gets way more herbs 

i use my old route for uldum too because i just don´t need anything but gertenrohr to sell and make flasks
but your thl mining route is OK.

greetz

----------


## Bare

Can u make route for twilight highlands, without that obsidian forest, i am annoyed by the fact that ****in drake is bugged... please, thanks !

----------


## chronic989

LOVE the twilight profiles! thanks a lot...

would also love to see the dragon path removed... FUKKEN annoying waking up to see my bags empty and staring at that dragon. 

and theres one point ive seen near valor point that agros the elite guards....

----------


## bengan14

Got tired of dieing in TWHL herb route, so i made one shorter, but safer no risk of dieing here unless you are level 80  :Big Grin: 
This i for ally. Not Hord.


http://www.speedyshare.com/files/266...HERB.v.1.1.XML

Forgot to add town waypoints, will add that later and update.

Just noticed i might need to skip the dragonmaw part.

Edit: added town waypoints, not sure if i added them so they work.

----------


## Scruffy77

the horde Uldum all in one gets stuck at obelisk of the moon, keeps running into a mountain side

----------


## DK1989

Finally got the damn node in Twilight Highlands thats in the air to spawn while babysitting a new route and wala!

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/8894/twilightherb.jpg




> the horde Uldum all in one gets stuck at obelisk of the moon, keeps running into a mountain side


Whats the coords? Its gotta be from a node cuz I have never had that problem lol.




> Any1 else banned from using these profiles?


I haven't yet and I only use these routes but remember bot at your own risk lol

----------


## Önreal

I'm banned for 2 day for boting, Oops... Probably a Player's report ^^"

----------


## Sephiroth

I think everytime i use the Vashir one my client gets stuck in this god damn sunken ship and usually on this one platform that wants you to go below it... ill try to find the way points later, but seems like a bit messed up

----------


## siinke

i did get banned now before 30 min , i dont know the reason, didnt receive any message. but i think its cause selling gold (traded high amount to player). think not for botting , i send mail and now waiting.

--------------------------------------------------

i got BAN lifted for only 24h , was for gold trading.. i dont know how to sell golds anyone and if its safe to continue using bot

----------


## bengan14

> I think everytime i use the Vashir one my client gets stuck in this god damn sunken ship and usually on this one platform that wants you to go below it... ill try to find the way points later, but seems like a bit messed up



just blacklist the node, i had the same problem.

----------


## TClermont

anyone have a fair estimate of how much the Twilight Highlands AIO profile earns vs. the Ore profile? Right now i'm a miner/jc and make about 1k-1200g worth of ore/hour using the Ally Ore 2.2 profile. Having JC lets me prospect it all into gems worth more than the cost of the ore... which boosts my profit a lil more. Just looking for people that track their results using the AIO profile to give me some feedback so I can see whether or not it's worth it to drop JC for herb gathering also. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## danbirk

[Request] i would love you if you could make some 1-525 profiles, 1-75 75-150 150-225 225-300 etc  :Big Grin:  would be so awesome.
im not sure if my search function is bugged, because i cant seem to find any profiles for alliance 1-525 s;

----------


## DrWho1988

> [Request] i would love you if you could make some 1-525 profiles, 1-75 75-150 150-225 225-300 etc  would be so awesome.
> im not sure if my search function is bugged, because i cant seem to find any profiles for alliance 1-525 s;


I have this weekend off of work so I will attempt to get a 1-475 Horde and Alliance pack. The reason for stopping at 475 is because I already have the profiles done for 476+. It will probably just be Ore initially. I'm gonna do 1 pack for leveling in Kalimdor and another for Eastern Kingdoms

----------


## DK1989

> [Request] i would love you if you could make some 1-525 profiles, 1-75 75-150 150-225 225-300 etc  would be so awesome.
> im not sure if my search function is bugged, because i cant seem to find any profiles for alliance 1-525 s;


1/2 way down the page has http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...g-1-525-a.html

----------


## gusten90

How to use the Vashj'ir profile? I get the error message "[BOT] Blacklist [BOT] Blacklist : Stormvine, reason : Underwater !"

----------


## DK1989

> How to use the Vashj'ir profile? I get the error message "[BOT] Blacklist [BOT] Blacklist : Stormvine, reason : Underwater !"


You have the button clicked in the settings that says skip underwater nodes. Uncheck the box since all of Vash is underwater.

----------


## gusten90

Sorry, didnt have the latest version.

----------


## DrWho1988

Not working on bug fixes atm. Trying to get "something big" made and released for everyone  :Smile:

----------


## botitup

hints on what it is dr watson  :Big Grin: ?!

----------


## Itsrambo

Firstly, amazing profiles. The Twilight Highlands one has made me tons in game, and a bit out of game as well ;D However, I am encountering one hugely crippling issue with the Twilight Highlands one. I leave SGather running when I'm asleep and at school, for long enough to gather 2 inventories full of ore and such. But sometimes when I return home, my character gets stuck in the building next to the mailbox at Thundermar. I've tried using a collision disabler (just objects such as boxes, not for the building itself) to see if that fixes the issue, but it has not :\ I'll try dloading the profile and seeing if you updated it since i dl'd it before, but if anyone has any tips to fix this, halp plz.  :Big Grin:  Thankies.

----------


## DK1989

> hints on what it is dr watson ?!


Paypal me $20 and Ill tell you lol

----------


## DrWho1988

> Paypal me $20 and Ill tell you lol


LOL!


(filler)

----------


## botitup

how bout i give u like 5 bucks and u tell me!?

----------


## DrWho1988

JK I'm gonna just let everyone know I'm working on a powerleveling pack

----------


## gusten90

For what bot?

----------


## DK1989

> For what bot?


Probably the bot that this entire thread is based off of, but that might just be a guess. Watson if you want help just let me know, I can help bust out some later tomorrow if you want.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Probably the bot that this entire thread is based off of, but that might just be a guess. Watson if you want help just let me know, I can help bust out some later tomorrow if you want.


KK I'll PM you a master copy of the zones that are done and that need to be done

----------


## JoeThePlumber

Sgather is broken right now but I can help make some of the zones if you like but no way of testing it till update. But always happy to help you Dr Watson!

----------


## Candelariofranceschi

Well hopefully for all of us it will be updated soon

----------


## uhrzeiger

I have a problem with sgather
if i change my characters the mount and spells are the same
i tryed to save settings and profile but it doesn´t save ma settings
so now i need to change always the settings if i need herbs or erze
is it possible to save settings in a profile?

----------


## bengan14

> I have a problem with sgather
> if i change my characters the mount and spells are the same
> i tryed to save settings and profile but it doesn´t save ma settings
> so now i need to change always the settings if i need herbs or erze
> is it possible to save settings in a profile?


Make duplicates of sgather.

For example Map 
/My Bots/Herbalist/Sgather.exe
/My Bots/Miner/Sgather.se

That way you just open the map you want and it will save the settings for that map.

----------


## DK1989

> I have a problem with sgather
> if i change my characters the mount and spells are the same
> i tryed to save settings and profile but it doesn´t save ma settings
> so now i need to change always the settings if i need herbs or erze
> is it possible to save settings in a profile?


What Bengan said is you best bet but post this crap in the SGather thread not in a profiles thread. It is disrespectful to the OP.

----------


## salor

Hey can you make copper ore profile in durotar for me pls

thank

----------


## botitup

hey i just wanna let u know there are a few problems with your hyjal AIO profile. it gets stuck at the shrine of aviana and at nordrassil. the nordrassil one will mail all fine and dandy but then when its trying to go back to farming it gets stuck on the wall and sits there until it disconnects

----------


## matimati

is there any chance of re uploading the Uldum Ore V.3 profile

----------


## koda1337

i request a good deepholm mineing profile. looked everywere for one cant you make one? please.

----------


## DrWho1988

> i request a good deepholm mineing profile. looked everywere for one cant you make one? please.


Maybe once Sgather is updated, until then I can't do a damn thing

----------


## ahf620

> Maybe once Sgather is updated, until then I can't do a damn thing


Well, it is -updated- kinda.. just a little faulty i guess.

----------


## Elbane

> is there any chance of re uploading the Uldum Ore V.3 profile



http://rapidshare.com/files/447512011/Uldum_Ore_v.3.XML

----------


## Heretic

hey guys. who can ran the bot with 4.0.6??

there is a way or not??

----------


## DrWho1988

> hey guys. who can ran the bot with 4.0.6??
> 
> there is a way or not??


Only people whose servers haven't been updated with the latest ninja fix/patch.

----------


## Arcanejunk

what is the UI in the first picture please?

----------


## DK1989

The pics in the maps? Gather_mate2 is the addon for the nodes to show up and the lines are from routes.

Edit: Page 1 of this thread, it has the links and names of the addons



> Make Your Own Profiles: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-profiles.html

----------


## DrWho1988

> what is the UI in the first picture please?


Tukui + http://www.wowinterface.com/download...48-AI-Art.html + http://www.wowinterface.com/download...-ArtIcons.html

----------


## VML

The "all in uldum" (mine + herb) is really awesome thumps up and +rep

----------


## Gadella

Hey Dr. Watson.

I would like to request an underground route in Twilight Highlands and Uldum? :^)

Thanks in advance,
Gadella

----------


## uhrzeiger

hey dr watson i testetd your vashir route again and i stuck everywhere on many points
please make a new

----------


## Crysto

> Hey Dr. Watson.
> 
> I would like to request an underground route in Twilight Highlands and Uldum? :^)
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Gadella


He doesn't do underground profiles.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




> hey dr watson i testetd your vashir route again and i stuck everywhere on many points
> please make a new


I might be high as balls right now but this made me lol

----------


## DrWho1988

Power leveling pack should be done by tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## porphyria

that should be awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Devilsadvocate

Im having alot of problems with the Vashj Herb profile. It gets stuck on what appears to be nothing in every area except Shimmering Expanse. I have tried running it with and without he vash mount fix but nothing I do will make it work right. It doesnt stop tho either....it just spins back and forth in place 180 degrees like 5 times a sec then eventually straightens out goes back on course. Im only concerned becuz it looks way to obvious that its a bot when it does this constantly. You profiles are amazing and I love this path you have so anything you can do to help me fix this will be awesome.

----------


## botitup

the uldum AIO profile always gets stuck after mailing on this giant cliff by the obelisk of the moon. idk if u could fix this  :Smile:  but if soo thanks so much

----------


## Crysto

> the uldum AIO profile always gets stuck after mailing on this giant cliff by the obelisk of the moon. idk if u could fix this  but if soo thanks so much


Having the same problem, otherwise, the profile is flawless.

----------


## botitup

to fix a profile to u have to completely remake it? or can u just go into the folder and delete something idk

----------


## DrWho1988

> to fix a profile to u have to completely remake it? or can u just go into the folder and delete something idk


for errors in the route, yes I have to remake them. Blacklisted nodes are easy and can be added at anytime.

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

Alright I got a little ahead of myself. The pack is complete up until 300, but I'm not gonna release it publicly until I get it to 450. If you would like to try it out beforehand, just send me a pm and I'll give you the link and password. Not only do I have to finish the remaining routes, but I gotta work out some kinks in a few of the already completed ones.

----------


## Ssateneth

Is there any possible way to mail/repair in vashjir? I tried adding mail/vendor at the earthen ring quartermaster area, but sgather just runs around trying to mount. I don't know how to do autoit, but that seems like the only way to fix it.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Is there any possible way to mail/repair in vashjir? I tried adding mail/vendor at the earthen ring quartermaster area, but sgather just runs around trying to mount. I don't know how to do autoit, but that seems like the only way to fix it.


I tried, trust me but there's no place in Vash that allows you to mail and repair without getting dismounted which breaks SGather

----------


## itryreallyhard

38,59 is where i get stuck in the coral. Can you please fix that?

----------


## smusen

> Power leveling pack should be done by tonight.


When do we see this  :Wink:  ?

----------


## DrWho1988

> When do we see this  ?


I have a "beta version" that is complete up to 300. It's for both herbalism and mining, if you're interested in trying it out I'll send you a PM

----------


## Devilsadvocate

Any idea whats up with the problem Im having that I stated on last page watson? would really like to get a lil incite into this issue so I can get back to farming without issues.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Any idea whats up with the problem Im having that I stated on last page watson? would really like to get a lil incite into this issue so I can get back to farming without issues.


I have no idea what the problem would be. Personally I haven't run into any problems with the route when I run it.

----------


## Divn311

Hey Dr. Watson just giving you some feedback love your bots but and Vashier I would move the bot away from where all the sunken ships are you get caught in them and unless your at your comp the bot wont get you out of there but all in all good profile except that thanks for all ya do man + rep

----------


## cheator1

Hey Watson, first of all thanks for all the great profiles, Im running all of your AIO profiles and they're all great, been running TWHL AIO for 12 hours straight. Would be cool if you could look into an AIO for Vashj'ir because I've been running both the Herb and the Mining profile for Vashj'ir and they're both just awful for AIO, get stuck every 15 minutes, but I'm sure they're great for herb and mining separately. 

+rep keep em coming!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ssateneth

> I tried, trust me but there's no place in Vash that allows you to mail and repair without getting dismounted which breaks SGather


Eh, well I have NA too, so I just have another guy just idle in a certain place of vashjir, and when my bot comes into range, he pops jeeves and a mailbox thanks to a quick and dirty addon I wrote  :Smile: 

In other news, theres a bad spot in vashjir that causes the bot to DC. I'll get the coords next time I catch it, but its one of the sunken ships. It gets caught in the net and spams unstuck until it gets DC'd from the server, probably because it's sending too much movement packets.

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------




> Hey Watson, first of all thanks for all the great profiles, Im running all of your AIO profiles and they're all great, been running TWHL AIO for 12 hours straight. Would be cool if you could look into an AIO for Vashj'ir because I've been running both the Herb and the Mining profile for Vashj'ir and they're both just awful for AIO, get stuck every 15 minutes, but I'm sure they're great for herb and mining separately. 
> 
> +rep keep em coming!


I just run the herb profile for an AIO. I get near equal amounts of ore and herbs.

----------


## geokilla94

hey im running this and it is great... but for some reason in the SGather settings it is not picking up my mount... so every node i have to remount myself. this is just a problem if i was to want to leave and let the bot do work while i was gone... please help me out on how to get my mount to show up in setting thanks.

----------


## DrWho1988

> hey im running this and it is great... but for some reason in the SGather settings it is not picking up my mount... so every node i have to remount myself. this is just a problem if i was to want to leave and let the bot do work while i was gone... please help me out on how to get my mount to show up in setting thanks.


Open Settings.xml, goto line 4, find <MountName></MountName> and type in the exact name of the (flying) mount you want to use. Proper capitalization and all. 
For example:


```
   <MountName>X-53 Touring Rocket</MountName>
```


That should work.

In other news, I have 2 more routes to go and the pack will be done. Included in the pack will be brand new Uldum and Hyjal AIO profiles as well as a Deepholm AIO. The total pack will consist of 17 All-In-One routes and will level you all the way to 525 in both herbalism and mining. It will be done tonight, I promise. It would have been done yesterday but I had to go out of town for a funeral.
Also, from this point forward, all public releases by me will be AIO profiles. This makes it easier on me, and allows the user to choose what they want to farm. VIP routes/donations will also be back up sometime this week  :Smile:  Sorry about the lack of updates recently, been busy IRL.

----------


## ahf620

Can't wait to try it out <3.. thanks for the effort man.. looking forward to it.

----------


## DrWho1988

*AND THE MOMENT YOU HAVE ALL WAITED SO PATIENTLY FOR!* 

*1-525 Leveling Pack!*
Supports Horde and Alliance, and Ore and/or Herbs. DOWNLOAD
Password is
[SPOILER]
drwatson123
[/SPOILER]

The recommended SGather settings for use with my profiles.

----------


## itryreallyhard

All your profiles are great. I wondering if you could perhaps create a profile for herbing in Deepholm. There is only one out and there are a lot of bugs. Could really use those heartblossoms ><

----------


## ahf620

/abandon Jewelcrafting, Alchemy
/get Herbalism, Mining
Thanks alot!
I'll be trying them right now and ill get back to you with the feedback, even though im sure they're great.

And @ itryrellyhard:



> All your profiles are great. I wondering if you could perhaps create a profile for herbing in Deepholm. There is only one out and there are a lot of bugs. Could really use those heartblossoms ><


and there's already one deepholm profile inside the pack he just released if you bothered to check =)
Try here.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-requests.html

----------


## DrWho1988

> /abandon Jewelcrafting, Alchemy
> /get Herbalism, Mining
> Thanks alot!
> I'll be trying them right now and ill get back to you with the feedback, even though im sure they're great.
> 
> And @ itryrellyhard:
> 
> and there's already one deepholm profile inside the pack he just released if you bothered to check =)
> Try here.
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-requests.html


Yeah the leveling pack contains a Deepholm AIO, which can very easily be used for herb

----------


## cheator1

Hey again DrWatson, been meaning to ask you about a Vashj'ir AIO, are you planning on making one? When I use the Vashj'ir Herb or Mine profile I get stuck every 15 minutes, also it does this weird stuck on the bottom thing where swims back and forth and you have to press jump for it to start swimming up again. All your other profiles are working out great though it's just the ones in Vashj'ir and I assume it's because they're made for mining OR herbing, not mining and herbing.

----------


## ahf620

Ill update this post as i try each profile.

Elwynn Forest Profile : Started at Stormwind entrance and it's been going flawlessly , the route it takes gathers almost equal amounts of herbs and minerals which is perfect .. 10/10.

Redridge Profile: Started at the Flight Master, herbs are a bit slow but i think someone else is farming there aswell.. minerals are perfect, no stucks or anything, great profile man.

WPL/EPL : so smooth its unbelievable !.. ive reached about 281 in just 3-4 hours of starting to use the profiles.. epic <3.

Blasted Lands: I suggest going for Blasted Lands straight away after WPL since u will be able to gather most(if not all) of the nodes there when ur 280+ herb and 250+ mine...For alliance.. Don't start the bot at the Flight Master, gets stuck in the wall, just fly past it and start, should be great, other than that the profile is great too!

HFP Ally: Gets stuck around 30,28 and the mobs there kill you. Same for 36,33.

Nagrand : Get's stuck at the tower on 68,83 then DC's.

----------


## Deklyn

Are VIP profiles still on hold watson? hoping to get a TWHL profile that skips the areas with those caster/elemental packs, seriously jives my farming

----------


## LeetHaxor

Using the leveling profiles, everything is working fine, couple of times got caught on herbs being too high level, but other than that it's working perfectly. 

At 350 herbalism atm, I'll let you know if I encounter any problems, but nothing so far. +rep


Edit: I suggest getting the gathering enchant on gloves, it's very cheap (greater cosmic was 5g on my server), allows you to go to a new zone quicker, assuming you're keeping an eye on your bot as I am  :Big Grin: .

Edit: Up to 450, everything worked fine, doing cinderbloom in uldum to 525, so I didn't test Hyjal, flawless leveling profile, more rep inc, ty for this.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Hey again DrWatson, been meaning to ask you about a Vashj'ir AIO, are you planning on making one? When I use the Vashj'ir Herb or Mine profile I get stuck every 15 minutes, also it does this weird stuck on the bottom thing where swims back and forth and you have to press jump for it to start swimming up again. All your other profiles are working out great though it's just the ones in Vashj'ir and I assume it's because they're made for mining OR herbing, not mining and herbing.


I will make one, when time permits. Work has made me really busy lately, but now that I've gotten the leveling pack out of the way I can focus my free time on bug fixes and whatnot. Sorry about the inconvenience, I'll try to get it done asap.

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




> Ill update this post as i try each profile.
> 
> Elwynn Forest Profile : Started at Stormwind entrance and it's been going flawlessly , the route it takes gathers almost equal amounts of herbs and minerals which is perfect .. 10/10.
> 
> Redridge Profile: Started at the Flight Master, herbs are a bit slow but i think someone else is farming there aswell.. minerals are perfect, no stucks or anything, great profile man.


 Very nice, very good to hear  :Smile:  Redridge is not so great for herbs unfortunately, but it was better than the alternative which is Westfall.




> Are VIP profiles still on hold watson? hoping to get a TWHL profile that skips the areas with those caster/elemental packs, seriously jives my farming


Nope, I've unhidden the donation link on the profile download page. Or the email to my PayPal is [email protected].




> Using the leveling profiles, everything is working fine, couple of times got caught on herbs being too high level, but other than that it's working perfectly. 
> 
> At 350 herbalism atm, I'll let you know if I encounter any problems, but nothing so far. +rep
> 
> 
> Edit: I suggest getting the gathering enchant on gloves, it's very cheap (greater cosmic was 5g on my server), allows you to go to a new zone quicker, assuming you're keeping an eye on your bot as I am .
> 
> Edit: Up to 450, everything worked fine, doing cinderbloom in uldum to 525, so I didn't test Hyjal, flawless leveling profile, more rep inc, ty for this.


A little tip for anyone annoyed with the bot trying to gather stuff that you aren't high enough for is to simply add what you *CAN* gather into the Specific Items section. But regardless, I'm happy to see people getting use out of this. It definitely makes everything worthwhile  :Big Grin: 

FYI the Deepholm profile is pretty awesome.

----------


## Gatx

Thanks so much for these profiles, the uldum mining route works great.

Been mining around 8 hours a day for about a week now and have made a ton of money (got my sandstone drake and have even more money than that costed to spare. Although I'm not selling the ores raw on AH which is yielding me more money but I'm still able to rack in about 7500g-10000g per day (~80 stacks of elementium + ~100 volatile earth/water/fire and about 7-10 stacks of pyrite)

Im going to start trying the herb profiles to make a ton of flasks for raiding!

once again thanks!!

----------


## DrWho1988

> Thanks so much for these profiles, the uldum mining route works great.
> 
> Been mining around 8 hours a day for about a week now and have made a ton of money (got my sandstone drake and have even more money than that costed to spare. Although I'm not selling the ores raw on AH which is yielding me more money but I'm still able to rack in about 7500g-10000g per day (~80 stacks of elementium + ~100 volatile earth/water/fire and about 7-10 stacks of pyrite)
> 
> Im going to start trying the herb profiles to make a ton of flasks for raiding!
> 
> once again thanks!!


If you have a toon that can herb and mine, you can double your earnings easily by using my All-In-One profiles

----------


## gamingjunkie

I used your Uldum AIO over the weekend and I made 50k in about 30 hours of run time. I love all the profiles, I can't wait to see an AIO for Deepholm. Great job with these profiles

----------


## DrWho1988

> I used your Uldum AIO over the weekend and I made 50k in about 30 hours of run time. I love all the profiles, I can't wait to see an AIO for Deepholm. Great job with these profiles


There is one, it's in the leveling pack. If you read the last 2 pages that has been stated 3-4 times.
I also added it to the main downloaded page, 1 for Horde and 1 for Alliance.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

Hi Dr Watson, loving your profiles. one problem with the Uldum AIO is i get stuck on the cliff at Obelisk of the moon, is it possible to re-route it to by-pass this section?

+Rep

----------


## Flowne

Nice profiles!

----------


## Hod928

Are you interested in making Profiles for Honorbuddy/GB2? Would be willing to flip you some cash for some profiles. PM me

----------


## DrWho1988

> Are you interested in making Profiles for Honorbuddy/GB2? Would be willing to flip you some cash for some profiles. PM me


I would but I'm not gonna spend the money for a bot when I can use an equal, if not better one, for free. Now if someone got me the Lifetime subscription, I might make an exception

----------


## xdeathwolfx

DrWatson, if i find any other places in Uldum that the AIO gets stuck, ill post the co ords here

----------


## DrWho1988

> DrWatson, if i find any other places in Uldum that the AIO gets stuck, ill post the co ords here


Ok thanks that would be appreciated

----------


## Hod928

nvm i found a Plugin on the Honorbuddy fourms to Convert Sgather Profiles over to HB. I will PM ya soon.

----------


## DrWho1988

> nvm i found a Plugin on the Honorbuddy fourms to Convert Sgather Profiles over to HB. I will PM ya soon.


If it works, and allows mass converting I will be more than happy to convert all my profiles and host them. Of course I wouldn't be able to test them, but I dont see why it wouldn't work.
Thanks everyone for all the support, rep, donations, etc. I made elite today thanks to you all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Itoo

Congratulations, well deserved for your contribution to the community. Keep up the good work.

----------


## DrWho1988

For those of you who want to use my profiles with GatherBuddy, here's your chance: Download
I can't verify that they work, but I really don't see any reason they wouldn't.

The password is
[SPOILER]
mmowned1234
[/SPOILER]

I haven't converted my leveling pack, and I don't think I will. I want to keep it exclusively for SGather for the time being. That's not to say you can't convert it yourself.

----------


## Arrakoth

ok, i have a question: i have downloaded sgather and i dont know how to put in a profile to use it. can someone please tell me how??

----------


## DrWho1988

> ok, i have a question: i have downloaded sgather and i dont know how to put in a profile to use it. can someone please tell me how??


Put it in the "Profiles" folder, then open and attach SGather. Now click the "Profiles" tab and click "Load". Set up your settings to something similar to the following picture. You should now be g2g.

----------


## ahf620

Well-deserved mate.. Congratz <3!

----------


## Arrakoth

ok, i did that, thanks for that, but now i have another issue: when i try and put a flying mount into my mount thing, all that pops up is a error that tells me that an unhandled exception has occured in my application. why is it doing that?? also, when i try to run the bot, all that comes up is that it has stopped working hen it has not even started doing it!!! can you please help me??

----------


## DrWho1988

> ok, i did that, thanks for that, but now i have another issue: when i try and put a flying mount into my mount thing, all that pops up is a error that tells me that an unhandled exception has occured in my application. why is it doing that?? also, when i try to run the bot, all that comes up is that it has stopped working hen it has not even started doing it!!! can you please help me??


These kind of technical questions would be better suited for the main SGather thread or MMOLazy - World of Warcraft Botting Tools. I am not the bots creator or maintainer, just merely a profile maker and user.

----------


## OrphanedMug

Hey just wanted to say thanks for the profiles work extremely well made alot of gold thanks again!

----------


## Flowne

Tirisfal Glades is bugging as **** is it just me or the profile? Gonna try a Ally zone to comfirm it anyways.

When I hit start it's just roaming doesn't matter what I do and also it keeps saying can't approach :S



Edit: Same counts for Dun Morogh

----------


## OrphanedMug

Hey, tried your Deepholm profile out last night and it cant mail, it follows the vendor path perfectly but it then switches to a normal way point and flys into the wall, I tried adding another vendor waypoint near the mail box and still did the same thing.

----------


## ahf620

> Tirisfal Glades is bugging as **** is it just me or the profile? Gonna try a Ally zone to comfirm it anyways.
> 
> When I hit start it's just roaming doesn't matter what I do and also it keeps saying can't approach :S
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Same counts for Dun Morogh


Try the Elwynn Forest profile, no stucks, and alot of nodes and it never bugged for me.

----------


## Flowne

> Try the Elwynn Forest profile, no stucks, and alot of nodes and it never bugged for me.


Oke I will try now if I won't work you got any suggestions left? Might that my options are wrong? I'm doing this on a Druid but I use a Swift Purple Wind Rider as mount so I hope that's not a issue.



Edit: I did on my Paladin 5 hours Mining in Uldum with the Uldum v4 Profile and that worked perfectly! So I don't get why my Druid is doing shit.

----------


## ahf620

> Oke I will try now if I won't work you got any suggestions left? Might that my options are wrong? I'm doing this on a Druid but I use a Swift Purple Wind Rider as mount so I hope that's not a issue.


Print screen your settings please
and you could post it in this thread instead .

----------


## Flowne

I will go further in that Tread then anyways the Elwynn Forest is also not working :S My Druid just mounts and then just stays in the air not moving or anything.

----------


## OrphanedMug

> I will go further in that Tread then anyways the Elwynn Forest is also not working :S My Druid just mounts and then just stays in the air not moving or anything.


Tried resetting ur keybinds or atleast the movement keys?

----------


## seekorz

I have the exact same problem, its fine when im doing regular zones like twl or hyjal but when i try these lower level zones it just mounts in the air and doesnt move, i even tried making my own small profile while there to see and nothing!...its like it tries to move but nothing happens

----------


## DrWho1988

> I have the exact same problem, its fine when im doing regular zones like twl or hyjal but when i try these lower level zones it just mounts in the air and doesnt move, i even tried making my own small profile while there to see and nothing!...its like it tries to move but nothing happens


Thats really odd. I'm power leveling a lowbies mining and herb and have had no problems. What zone?

----------


## seekorz

> Thats really odd. I'm power leveling a lowbies mining and herb and have had no problems. What zone?


actually its happening in all zones now, i have no idea what i did :/ using both sgather and Shadowbot gather plugin he mounts up flies for a little bit and kinda stuck flies and wont do anything else...triesd resetting keybinds not helping i have no idea what i did :/

----------


## kebabkungen

Omg just leveled both mining and herb with your awsome profiles! thanks alot man!

----------


## xdeathwolfx

hi DrWatson im loving your profilesatm however there seems to be one problem with Uldum, at least for me, i posted it a few days ago but your busy and probs didnt see it, which is understadable

. one problem with the Uldum AIO is i get stuck on the cliff at Obelisk of the moon, is it possible to re-route it to by-pass this section?

----------


## DrWho1988

> hi DrWatson im loving your profilesatm however there seems to be one problem with Uldum, at least for me, i posted it a few days ago but your busy and probs didnt see it, which is understadable
> 
> . one problem with the Uldum AIO is i get stuck on the cliff at Obelisk of the moon, is it possible to re-route it to by-pass this section?


Yes but it would most likely involve me remaking the route. I'll get it done, I have some donator routes that I need to get done first tho

----------


## Ssateneth

Watson, when I was running your deepholme horde aio profile, I looked at my computer screen, he had full bags, and he was inside the temple where the vendor and mailbox is, maybe not even 50 yards away to the south of the vendors/mail (in the same area, not running into a wall to get to them). The bot was on his flying mount spamming unstuck inside the temple trying to get out of the temple (it was trying to go east through the wall in the horde area). Could you please fix it? When I made my custom vendor/mail point for vashjir (made an addon to use mailbox + vendor on my main account when the bot on bot account gets near using vendor waypoints), i had to make complete points starting from where to start going to vendor, path there, and stick around the vendors for a little so sgather recognizes them, then path all the way back to the spot I originally started at, and I had to put extra points at the end. I only see 8 vendor waypoints according to sgather, so maybe its not specific enough? thanks for reading.

sorry for wall of text, just trying to be specific. thanks for making the profiles though.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

> Yes but it would most likely involve me remaking the route. I'll get it done, I have some donator routes that I need to get done first tho


thanks DrWatson  :Smile: 

Place of getting stuck on occasions: Uldum Aio:

- Obelisk of the Moon
- Khartut's Tomb
- Neferset (Rarely but can happen)

----------


## xdeathwolfx

a question to the other guys using any botting. do you guys do this on your main account or on a spare/2nd account?. personally i do this on a spare but id like to hear what the community does

----------


## botitup

xdeath i bot and hack on mymain and i bot and hack on my second account. been doing it for months everyday and havent been caught  :Smile:

----------


## OrphanedMug

> a question to the other guys using any botting. do you guys do this on your main account or on a spare/2nd account?. personally i do this on a spare but id like to hear what the community does


I use Sgather on my main account aswell as a 2nd account pulling in over 35k+ a night so far

----------


## Zeratul001

I use this on my main account. But I don't exactly run this for any longer than 12hours. It's mostly just a paranoia thing. I also only have one WoW account and have only been using it for a bout a week. Not caught as of yet.

----------


## DrWho1988

I've been botting off and on since SGather was first released. Probably ~20 hours a week and only in off peak times. It's really nice, my normal work hours happen to be the AM (offpeak time) for my server so I just bot only while I'm at work. I've never even been reported. I think its because I report all the other botters before they get a chance to do anything  :Smile: 

This is my main and only account btw


---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------

If I started making routes for http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ot-4-0-3a.html, would people use them? I'll try to add a poll and see how many votes we get by next week.

----------


## Itoo

Definitely would, probably not as much as sgather obviously. But still would be very helpful, specially for those darn Seafood Magnifique feasts. I can say that 15% drop for Eels from open waters sucks big time!

----------


## DrWho1988

It would pretty much just be routes for the new Cataclysm zones. I don't see too much money being made from any other fish.

----------


## legendaryleon

I ran into a problem, when I download a profile and put it into my profile folder, I attach the bot and load the profile but nowaypoints come up, what do I do? Im on aim
Logicalnightmare

----------


## xdeathwolfx

> I use Sgather on my main account aswell as a 2nd account pulling in over 35k+ a night so far


i use my 2nd account and bot on ally, as it the dominant faction and my stuff sells over night, thinking of faction changing my hunter on my main acc to ally too, to bot on, or would itr be better staying on the faction that my main is on, and possibly not moving my catch, each night

----------


## flydiscoguy

Using the AIO ally twilight highlands profile my bot will die quite a bit to some mobs, like the casters with rock elementals but my main problem is when it goes to repair at victors point it gets stuck in the tent next to the repair guy

----------


## PeterH

I got the same problem like legendaryleon have:/

----------


## xdeathwolfx

considering Sgather has injection and Lazybot is passive, if Warden checked the memory of WoW's process, wouldnt it make Lazybot as a massively safer option of not getting detected?

----------


## Testin

I have an issue with Vash'jir herb profile. I still get stuck at that sunken ship net, even though i have blacklisted 6 nearby spawns
Any idea on what to do?

----------


## DrWho1988

I will have an AIO route coming out soon for Vashj'ir that skips the ship entirely. If you all can site tight for a day or 2, you will be rewarded  :Smile: . You can use that route for just Ore or Herbs also if you are so inclined.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

can anyone shed some light on my above post?

----------


## DrWho1988

> can anyone shed some light on my above post?


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ering-bot.html
There's 171 pages there, 1 of them has your answer. I don't know what bot is better, but I would probably assume that there's a reason SGather is more popular

----------


## sh0e

> I will have an AIO route coming out soon for Vashj'ir that skips the ship entirely. If you all can site tight for a day or 2, you will be rewarded . You can use that route for just Ore or Herbs also if you are so inclined.


heya, im looking forward to that sweet vashj'ir profile.
hope you skip Kelp'Thar Forest, since there alot of points to get stuck.

respawn is fast enough to skip that area.

** edit **

maybe one could create a vashj'ir underground profile?
since its pretty easy to glitch yourself through a cave.

----------


## Estima

Stuck'd in uldum herb profile at 36.16

----------


## Gagun

hey, got a problem with the profile in hyjall, 34.34, there's a herb there but the it's right next to a ledge and the monsters are doing pushback so the bot keeps dying from fall damage, might wanna consider black listing that herb  :Smile:

----------


## xdeathwolfx

Can Sgather profiles be converted to use with lazybot?, a friends wants me to try lazybot for him to see how good it is, but all the ulkdum profiles they have arent that good

----------


## ahf620

> Can Sgather profiles be converted to use with lazybot?, a friends wants me to try lazybot for him to see how good it is, but all the ulkdum profiles they have arent that good


Read the thread .. it's not for this kind of things.

----------


## Narugold

Very good work, great profiles

----------


## xdeathwolfx

the prices have gone down fast on my server: cinderbloom 40-50g, elementium ore : 39-55g stack

----------


## DrWho1988

Alright I have a whole slew of updates that I just released:

*New Routes:*

Uldum Whiptail OnlyVashj'ir AIO

*Updated Routes:*

Deepholm AIOHyjal AIOUldum AIOHyjal HerbUldum HerbHyjal OreUldum Ore

I will update all 3 of the Twilight Highlands routes and Vashj'ir Ore and Herb routes in a day or 2.

As usual you can find them all here: Dropbox :: Folder listing :: Profiles

----------


## ahf620

> Alright I have a whole slew of updates that I just released:
> 
> *New Routes:*
> 
> Uldum Whiptail OnlyVashj'ir AIO
> 
> *Updated Routes:*
> 
> Deepholm AIOHyjal AIOUldum AIOHyjal HerbUldum HerbHyjal OreUldum Ore
> ...


Great ! , can't wait to test them out.
Thanks a lot for your work bro, people really appreciate your work and all the effort you put into these things.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Great ! , can't wait to test them out.
> Thanks a lot for your work bro, people really appreciate your work and all the effort you put into these things.


Thanks and yw  :Smile:

----------


## Estima

Pls add this zone to the blacklist,bcz if herb spawns near portal,when you mount up you can fly trough the portal and stuck inside of it.

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

----------


## qweek

Thanks alot Dr. Watson! These profiles are absolutely brilliant!

----------


## DrWho1988

Just a heads up to everyone, I'm selling my account. WoW sucks ass now, the only thing worth doing in the game is farm gold and sell it, but that's not even worth it anymore. Prices are down on the auction house and as a result my gold income has decreased substantially. That coupled with the retardedly low gold prices (now at $.70 per k) has caused me to lose total and complete interest in the game.
If anyone is interested in it go here: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/mmowne...rlooms-us.html

----------


## mariusY

hey. On the Uldum AIO last version , after full bags , "
[BOT] Bags is full, set return to town mode !

[BOT] Mount success !

[BOT] Nearest vendor waypoint is #119
" it keep saying this but will still do the same route as is farming but will not gather anything. what's wrong? why doesnt goes to the mailbox?

----------


## xdeathwolfx

good luck selling your account? does this mean no more sgather profile updates from you?

----------


## DrWho1988

> good luck selling your account? does this mean no more sgather profile updates from you?


I will keep on updating until I sell it, if I do. I don't know if I just want to take a break or not but we'll see

----------


## frankiboy

when i get aggro from a ranged i dont attack him as enhancement sham, please help me :Smile:  nice bot btw!

----------


## DrWho1988

> when i get aggro from a ranged i dont attack him as enhancement sham, please help me nice bot btw!


From the first paragraph of the very first post of the thread



> This is *not* the proper thread for reporting problems with SGather. I will not answer any questions (especially IMs and emails) pertaining to bugs or errors with the SGather program, there are 2 proper threads for this. The main thread has 170+ pages so if you actually search through the pages, you will probably find the answer before you even ask it.
> 
> Main SGather Thread Solutions For Some Problems

----------


## amynnet93

Thanks Dr.watson, i wonder if you could skip the kelp'thar forest in the new vash'jir profile because there aint much herbs there and alot of ships the bot likes to get stuck on  :Smile:  Really waiting for a new Vash'jir herbalism profile  :Smile:  tyty +rep

----------


## DrWho1988

> Thanks Dr.watson, i wonder if you could skip the kelp'thar forest in the new vash'jir profile because there aint much herbs there and alot of ships the bot likes to get stuck on  Really waiting for a new Vash'jir herbalism profile  tyty +rep


The new Vash AIO skips Kelp'thar and can be used for just herbalism in the mean time.

----------


## amynnet93

> The new Vash AIO skips Kelp'thar and can be used for just herbalism in the mean time.


Ok, great but will the new vash'jir herb also skip kelp'thar (the one coming soon)

----------


## DrWho1988

> Ok, great but will the new vash'jir herb also skip kelp'thar (the one coming soon)


Yes the herb and ore both will

----------


## xdeathwolfx

just tried your latest Uldum AIO, alot more nodes, works great, except it still gets stuck at the obelisk of the moon like maybe cut off that corner of the path. is this something that you would be willing to fix, i woke up this morning and the bot was flying into a wall.

----------


## brizendin23

what does AIO mean in the download page : Dropbox :: Folder listing :: Profiles

----------


## DrWho1988

AIO means All-In-One or both Ore and Herb


---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




> just tried your latest Uldum AIO, alot more nodes, works great, except it still gets stuck at the obelisk of the moon like maybe cut off that corner of the path. is this something that you would be willing to fix, i woke up this morning and the bot was flying into a wall.


What you should do is goto the Settings Tab  and check "Skip Node Above Player". If you're using the newest version, the route flies low enough that with that setting enabled you shouldn't go up and get stuck  :Smile: 

Settings that will yield the best results with the fewest problems:

----------


## Testin

Amazingly good work with the last updates and the new Vash'jir AIO

Cant wait for the TWH ones. Keep it up man!

----------


## DrWho1988

> Amazingly good work with the last updates and the new Vash'jir AIO
> 
> Cant wait for the TWH ones. Keep it up man!


 
Thx, I just finished TWHL, just gotta do Vash and upload them all  :Smile:

----------


## DrWho1988

Alright All the Routes are Completed, I even threw in a couple surprises  :Wink: 
Download:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2.../download.html

Updates:

 Twilight Highlands AIO Twilight Highlands Herb Twilight Highands Ore Vashj'ir Herb Vashj'ir Ore

New Routes:

 Deepholm - Aeonaxx*Storm Peaks - Time-Lost Proto-Drake*
*Use _NPCScan in conjunction with these routes for best results

----------


## Arcanejunk

for some reason i cant download the Aeonaxx profile

----------


## itryreallyhard

Same. When i click the misc. files they lead me to uldum ore

----------


## xddpavis

hey. i downloaded the full profile folder so i think i have the right profile... one question.. when im farming Aeonaxx do i have to uncheck or check anything?

----------


## amynnet93

Dear Watson, the new Vash'jir herb profile makes my character die all the time, this was not the case before. I have not yet found out what is killing me but there is something, when i come back to the computer i always have broken gear and ressurection sickness. This did not happen even 1 time in many days with the old herbalism profile of vash'jir

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 AM ----------

I have found one of the killers, if u aggro a deepfin seer while on your mount following the route, the player will stand still on his mount until the mob is in range to cast "lightning bolt" but then just keeps sitting there waiting to get killed.

----------


## DrWho1988

> for some reason i cant download the Aeonaxx profile





> Same. When i click the misc. files they lead me to uldum ore


 Link fixed, sorry about that




> hey. i downloaded the full profile folder so i think i have the right profile... one question.. when im farming Aeonaxx do i have to uncheck or check anything?


 Only uncheck "Ore" and/or "Herbs" if you don't want to farm while flying around. Make sure you have _NPCScan so you know when the rare pops up.




> Dear Watson, the new Vash'jir herb profile makes my character die all the time, this was not the case before. I have not yet found out what is killing me but there is something, when i come back to the computer i always have broken gear and ressurection sickness. This did not happen even 1 time in many days with the old herbalism profile of vash'jir
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 AM ----------
> 
> I have found one of the killers, if u aggro a deepfin seer while on your mount following the route, the player will stand still on his mount until the mob is in range to cast "lightning bolt" but then just keeps sitting there waiting to get killed.


 What area does this happen in? I might have to skip that area.

----------


## amynnet93

> What area does this happen in? I might have to skip that area.


AREA

That is where they are located

----------


## omfgwtflolmfaoz

How would the Aeonaxx one work? Would the bot fly the path and with NPCScan announce the spotting? Or does it mount the dragon and kill it and loot it?(doubt it)

----------


## DrWho1988

> AREA
> 
> That is where they are located


 Thx




> How would the Aeonaxx one work? Would the bot fly the path and with NPCScan announce the spotting?


 Bingo, you got it

----------


## Testin

The problem he mentioned with the vash'jir herb profile is that you stand at a place while a seer is nuking you. I manage to outlast his spells till the mob goes oom , when that happens it runs to melee range and i kill it. The thing is that i tried tweaking cast range (im a mage) but didnt work. I will post the cords as soon as i can

Edit: Abyssal Depths 37.19 (there is a see hitting you, standing in a shell with a treasure chest)

----------


## xdeathwolfx

> AIO means All-In-One or both Ore and Herb
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What you should do is goto the Settings Tab  and check "Skip Node Above Player". If you're using the newest version, the route flies low enough that with that setting enabled you shouldn't go up and get stuck 
> 
> Settings that will yield the best results with the fewest problems:


i have it set up exactly like you do, and still having this getting stuck issue, ill post a SS when i can

----------


## amynnet93

Is there any way to make it not pick up a certain kind of herb, for example in uldum i only want whiptail and no cinderbloom and in twilight highlands i only want twilight jasmine and no cinderbloom.

So it is all cinderbloom i wish to blacklist  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

And also obsidian forest if u aggro a gloomwing makes the bot get stuck, the dragon does not attack but the player does not either so it gets standing there forever

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

atm im flying around twilight highlands manually blacklisting every single cinderbloom :/

----------


## mariusY

> Is there any way to make it not pick up a certain kind of herb, for example in uldum i only want whiptail and no cinderbloom and in twilight highlands i only want twilight jasmine and no cinderbloom.
> 
> So it is all cinderbloom i wish to blacklist 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------
> 
> And also obsidian forest if u aggro a gloomwing makes the bot get stuck, the dragon does not attack but the player does not either so it gets standing there forever
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------
> ...


edit settings from your sgather location and delete the line with cinderbloom .

----------


## DrWho1988

> Is there any way to make it not pick up a certain kind of herb, for example in uldum i only want whiptail and no cinderbloom and in twilight highlands i only want twilight jasmine and no cinderbloom.
> 
> So it is all cinderbloom i wish to blacklist 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------
> 
> And also obsidian forest if u aggro a gloomwing makes the bot get stuck, the dragon does not attack but the player does not either so it gets standing there forever
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------
> ...


Under the settings tab uncheck Ore and Herbs, then open "Specific Items" and type in what you want to gather. Hit enter after each line. I also have a route just for Whiptail, it's on the download page.

----------


## amynnet93

> Under the settings tab uncheck Ore and Herbs, then open "Specific Items" and type in what you want to gather. Hit enter after each line. I also have a route just for Whiptail, it's on the download page.


Thanks, saved me ALOT of time  :Big Grin:  was going crazy sitting there blacklisting every single node

----------


## joshuadaymon

this may be what u meant to do but your deepholm AIO ally/horde when clicked both link to the horde profile they may share vendor wps idk. thought u should know. (in dropbox)

----------


## amynnet93

Some guy just said he was suspended 48 hours from using sgather, be careful until we know if its true!  :Smile:

----------


## DrWho1988

> this may be what u meant to do but your deepholm AIO ally/horde when clicked both link to the horde profile they may share vendor wps idk. thought u should know. (in dropbox)


Fixed, sorry that's what happens when you try to copy and paste HTML while baked :P

----------


## xdeathwolfx

> Some guy just said he was suspended 48 hours from using sgather, be careful until we know if its true!


Link please  :Smile:

----------


## amynnet93

> Link please


Its in the sgather main thread

----------


## vaeevictiss

Im having a lot of trouble with the new profiles. I used to be able to run it for about 6 hours when i went to bed and id wake up with about 550-650 nodes picked (granted this was when i was mining and herbing, i recently dropped herbing and leveled alchemy). 

Now im lucky if i get 50. I woke this morning and wow was on the login screen and i had only 12 nodes picked. I logged in and low and behold i was stuck on Gloomwing at the node at 62,68 (how can i manually blacklist this?)

Also, i decided to go put it in Uldum while i ate breakfast since TWHL was causing problems, i came back about 30 mins later and i had died 4 times and had picked only 10 nodes. I pretty much have check "wait for rez sickness". 

Im a blood dk (much much more survivability with sgathers lack of an intellegent combat system) with an average of 340ish tanking gear (its my alt shutup lol) and my combat list is set up the same way it has always been.

I then started watching it a bit and saw something new, and this probably has nothing to do with the profile, but i landed to pick an herb by a snake in Uldum, i aggroed and instead of standing there and killing it, it kept running towards the herb getting attacked by the snake the whole time. The camera was swinging back and forth so it was making my dk run back and forth but never attacking the mob, just getting hit from behind while running towards the herb.

----------


## thajin

Ein dickes Danke funktioniert bisher einwandfrei  :Wink:

----------


## Yosho

How does the aeonaxx work? i don't get it... could someone explain to me please?

----------


## DrWho1988

> How does the aeonaxx work? i don't get it... could someone explain to me please?


 
Just uncheck Ore and Herb in the "Settings" tab and make sure to have NPCScan installed and running. SGather will follow the route (which is the path that Aeonaxx follows) and _NPCScan will make a loud ass noise once the it spawns. You have to be at your computer since SGather won't go after it, so that's a good time to watch a movie, porn, play Black Ops, Minecraft or w/e you do in your spare time.

You can use the route(s) to farm also, but it will take up precious seconds that you could have used to tag the rare.

----------


## Timmid

Thanks for the profiles Watson. they are working good so far i have tons of herbs and maxed out herbalism.

Thanks again +rep

----------


## cof1

Hello guys, i want to ask u, for mining is it better to farm in uldum or th?

----------


## biffsteken

I have a question, do the leveling AIO profiles support ground mount? So you can do this while you're leveling? Because I tried some with ground mount on my alt and it didn't work at all... :/

But I have been using your Uldum profiles forever and I love them, thanks! But I really want to have the ground mount leveling to work! 

+rep

----------


## DrWho1988

> Hello guys, i want to ask u, for mining is it better to farm in uldum or th?


 TH sucks ass imo. Deepholm is the best, Uldum is second




> I have a question, do the leveling AIO profiles support ground mount? So you can do this while you're leveling? Because I tried some with ground mount on my alt and it didn't work at all... :/
> 
> But I have been using your Uldum profiles forever and I love them, thanks! But I really want to have the ground mount leveling to work! 
> 
> +rep


 My profiles only support what SGather supports

----------


## Bachan

Which zone would you recommend for mining and herb?

----------


## biffsteken

Well, do Sgather support groundmount then? 
Because I have no clue.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Which zone would you recommend for mining and herb?


 Uldum or Deepholm




> Well, do Sgather support groundmount then? 
> Because I have no clue.


Read the very first paragraph, 4th sentence, on the first post on the first page of this thread. Actually just read the whole first post.




> *These require that you have a flying mount and SGather.*

----------


## cn328798

Hey Doc,
Just wanted to check if you'd fixed that issue with the Seers in Vash. I'm having the same problem as the other poster, only I don't have the HP to live through it (level 80 epics ftw!).

Thanks for the awesome work!

----------


## nmekeel1

Im having trouble with the mailing system with your uldum profile,deepholme, vashir, TH. IDK what the deal is ive done everything your supposed to do... Typed my alt in typed in all the stuff i wanna send... IT will go to the mailbox. it will go into my mail. It will go to send mail. and it wont type anything in for the char to send to. it just exits out after 10 seconds. and sgather says "mailing done". but i still have full bags. Ive redownloaded it. everything that needs to be checked in the settings for mailing is correct. But it just wont send anything.... im sick of having to do it manaully. could someone help? pm me or something idk. THANK YOU!

----------


## Dudetank

Hi i have a question, on my hunter your routes works totaly fine, but when i try it on my mage the bot doesnt move! Im not sure if its the bot or what, anyone know what the problem is ?

----------


## DrWho1988

> Im having trouble with the mailing system with your uldum profile,deepholme, vashir, TH. IDK what the deal is ive done everything your supposed to do... Typed my alt in typed in all the stuff i wanna send... IT will go to the mailbox. it will go into my mail. It will go to send mail. and it wont type anything in for the char to send to. it just exits out after 10 seconds. and sgather says "mailing done". but i still have full bags. Ive redownloaded it. everything that needs to be checked in the settings for mailing is correct. But it just wont send anything.... im sick of having to do it manaully. could someone help? pm me or something idk. THANK YOU!


 Do you have "Mail on Full Bags" checked (or something similar)? I had no problems sending mail, so its gotta be a setting somewhere that you haven't enabled.




> Hi i have a question, on my hunter your routes works totaly fine, but when i try it on my mage the bot doesnt move! Im not sure if its the bot or what, anyone know what the problem is ?


Make your you have changed your mount, most likely the settings have it using a mount that your Hunter has but your Mage does not. 
What I did was make several copies of Settings.XML for each character that I plan on using the bot on and rename them to "Settings.XML.DK, Settings.XML.Pally, etc" and just rename the one that corresponds to the toon that you plan on using to "Settings.xml" *before* you run SGather. That way each settings file can be set up exactly to each toon, attacks, nodes, mounts, mail items, etc. It makes things much simpler and much easier to manage

----------


## Dudetank

Ok, thanks, I hope this will work later on when i will log in  :Smile:

----------


## bts0uth

At first send mail on full bags didn't work for me. I found that you have to write the name of the item exactly as it appears in your bag, including caps.

For example, type:
"Elementium Ore"
"Pyrite Ore"
and it will work.

"elementium ore"
"pyrite ore"
will NOT work.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

We’re in the process of stepping up our detection and tracking to log and action players that are botting, or habitually AFKing in the Battlegrounds. We’ll be taking aggressive action and removing earned items, Honor Points, and ultimately suspending or even banning accounts of those that are found to be botting or habitually AFKing. It’s a sophisticated level of monitoring we’re undertaking. No one actively playing in the Battlegrounds normally should be concerned that they’ll be actioned.

----------


## DrWho1988

> We’re in the process of stepping up our detection and tracking to log and action players that are botting, or habitually AFKing in the Battlegrounds. We’ll be taking aggressive action and removing earned items, Honor Points, and ultimately suspending or even banning accounts of those that are found to be botting or habitually AFKing. It’s a sophisticated level of monitoring we’re undertaking. No one actively playing in the Battlegrounds normally should be concerned that they’ll be actioned.


SGather is not a BG bot, so I don't really think this applies. On a side not, I think it's funny that the free bots are safer to use than the Pay ones.

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




> At first send mail on full bags didn't work for me. I found that you have to write the name of the item exactly as it appears in your bag, including caps.
> 
> For example, type:
> "Elementium Ore"
> "Pyrite Ore"
> and it will work.
> 
> "elementium ore"
> "pyrite ore"
> will NOT work.


Yes this is correct

----------


## xdeathwolfx

yeah i agree, its kind of ironic though, you would assume that paid would be safer lol

----------


## darkriderking

saved me a level too!

----------


## alexis0076

Hi, and thanks for the profiles  :Wink: 

Each night, after a few hours or just after 10 minutes I'm stuck at Halls of Origination.. how can I do without using a hack to get into the walls?

(I use Uldum_Herb_v.3.xml)

Thanks in advance  :Cool:  and sorry if this question has been posed.

----------


## sw1tc43d

Great shit

Used your leveling to go from 1-525 in herbalism in just a few hours

I'm using the deepholm AIO and I seem to be doing dumb things like flying into a group of 3 elites...any plan on removing those in an update?

----------


## DrWho1988

> Great shit
> 
> Used your leveling to go from 1-525 in herbalism in just a few hours
> 
> I'm using the deepholm AIO and I seem to be doing dumb things like flying into a group of 3 elites...any plan on removing those in an update?


 There won't be anymore updates, I quit the game and on top of that I accidentally formatted the partition that had WoW on it when I was installing Linux.

----------


## vaeevictiss

do you have a screenshot of the path you used in Vashjir? Im trying to make another one avoiding the area with the seers. Nothing ive made has been anywhere as fast as gathering than yours.

Other than that thanks for all the work and GL away from wow!

EDIT: scratch that actually. just upgraded to Jujus paid SGather Ruby and ran this profile and right when he got to the problem area where the seer was aggroed and the toon would just sit there, he now does a prompt about face and goes right after it and kills it! So apparently juju fixed the combat system up a bit. Im guessing there won't be much bugging out from npc's anymore.

----------


## darkriderking

i noticed the profile for the rare mob.. now how would you loot it?

----------


## DrWho1988

> i noticed the profile for the rare mob.. now how would you loot it?


By killing it and clicking it. The route is merely to fly around in the background while you're watching a movie or something. It will not attack it without player interaction.

----------


## xxnbigxx

is there anyway i can get a profile zagarmarsh ???

----------


## DrWho1988

> is there anyway i can get a profile zagarmarsh ???


 The answer is 4 posts above yours. You would have had your answer before you even asked it, you didn't even need to read the whole thread

----------


## matimati

Has anyone got Uldum_Ore_v.4 as i deleted it by mistake.

----------


## DrWho1988

Dropbox - Uldum_Ore_v.4.XML - Online backup, file sync, and sharing made easy.

I have all versions of all routes. I think I might make a zip of all the routes and their versions.

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

Here's the Zip, it's not all the routes I've made, but quite a few Dropbox - Profiles.zip - Online backup, file sync, and sharing made easy.

----------


## Testin

i switched to using the latest Uldum AIO and just ticked mines, so i dont have any stuck issues (be that Halls of Origination / that bird on the cliff) so i suggest you do the same

----------


## matimati

> Dropbox - Uldum_Ore_v.4.XML - Online backup, file sync, and sharing made easy.
> 
> I have all versions of all routes. I think I might make a zip of all the routes and their versions.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------
> 
> Here's the Zip, it's not all the routes I've made, but quite a few Dropbox - Profiles.zip - Online backup, file sync, and sharing made easy.


Thanks man, and thank you for all the epic work you have put in with the maps. and i wish you well in all that you do.

----------


## EqualizeIt

Nvm, found the answer,

----------


## eXp0

thanks , great profiles + rep

----------


## igoboom

your profile netted me over 200k thanks mate

----------


## EqualizeIt

Error (509)
This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!

----------


## DrWho1988

> Error (509)
> This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!


This might happen intermittently, I seem to be going over some sort of bandwidth limit. I'm sorta playing WoW again, I might move the routes to a Blogger site or something.

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

Here's an alternative until I figure out what I'm gonna do. https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6605693_7963587_66007
The main thread Download link has also been updated with this for the time being.
I apologize for the inconvenience this may have caused anyone. Apparently Dropbox didn't like that I was hosting a mini webpage (1500 hits a week) for free using their service (and the fact that I was hosting a pirated copy of Dugi's Leveling Guide Addon) so they cut off my Public folder. All images and any other files that were in there are now inaccessible. I have no idea when service will be restored, if ever. I will be using SugarSync in the meantime

----------


## Garneth

Thank you for new links!!

----------


## Thebigmc

This was my first time using Sgather and the Uldum profile about 3 months ago. From that time to now I've done this about 6 more times. Its so awesome, I've yet to be banned. lol  :Smile:

----------


## vanzes

first, thanks a lot for great profiles. but i think in Uldum AIO profile height should be a half lower then it does, because char is spending too much time making up and down trips (i mean in oaasis and desert parts of zone)

----------


## joshuadaymon

is it just my server or do herbs sell for more and better than ore?

----------


## vanzes

in my server EU-Король Лич(а) almost nobody wants to buy big amounts of herbs (any sort of herbs), but ore is still popular to prospect.

----------

